# GT EDITION



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.  BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

its lookin good man keep up the good work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2010, 03:29 PM~16310795
> *its lookin good man keep up the good work
> *


THANKS BRO ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM ALSO WORKING ON THIS BIKE TO 
THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.









GOT IT A NEW PAINT JOB. JUST WAITN FOR TO COME BACK ITS GETTN LEAF UP.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i dont like it....... lol just messing homie it looks bad ass , i really like the frsme it look kind old skool with a touch off new :biggrin: 
keep up the good work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 03:35 PM~16310831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these rims?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 03:37 PM~16310849
> *Where did you get these rims?
> *


I SCORE ON THEM MY HOMIE SOLD ME BOTH RIMS FOR 10 BUCKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 03:36 PM~16310842
> *i dont like it....... lol just messing homie it looks bad ass , i really like the frsme it look kind old skool with a touch off new :biggrin:
> keep up the good work
> *


HAHAHAH THANKS HOMIE. I DONT REALLY LIKE GETTN CRAZY WITH THE FRAMES. LIKE KEEPN IT LOOKN LIKE A BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 03:26 PM~16310774
> *IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.    BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW ITS STUPID QUESTION BUT KINDA CONFUSING. THIS BIKE WONT BE IN SEMI NO MORE DOES IT GOES TO FULL CUS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 02:37 PM~16310849
> *Where did you get these rims?
> *


that's the first thing I saw. And they're legit.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

what shade of orange it that 
i really like it


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

esta chingon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16310926
> *what shade of orange it that
> i really like it
> *


IM NOT EVEN SURE BRO ASK THE HOMIE TURTLE. HE PAINTED THE ORANGE BIKE FOR ME AND DID THE SHEETMETAL ON GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 16 2010, 03:49 PM~16310922
> *that's the first thing I saw. And they're legit.
> *


YES SIR THEY ARE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 16 2010, 03:51 PM~16310932
> *esta chingon
> *


THANKS.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:44 PM~16310889
> *I SCORE ON THEM MY HOMIE SOLD ME BOTH RIMS FOR 10 BUCKS
> *


damn good deal 
ill give you 20 so you can double your money :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2010, 03:53 PM~16310954
> *damn good deal
> ill give you 20 so you can double your money  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA NAH I DONT WANT TO SELL THEM ANYTIME SOON MAYBE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:52 PM~16310937
> *IM NOT EVEN SURE BRO ASK THE HOMIE TURTLE. HE PAINTED THE ORANGE BIKE FOR ME AND DID THE SHEETMETAL ON GT
> *


he did a really good job :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2010, 03:55 PM~16310964
> *he did a really good job  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA HE DID. BUT IM TAKN THE GT BIKE TO CURLY I WANT HIM TO PAINT IT AND DO HIS THING ILL PROBABLY GIVE THE FRAME TO HIM NEXT MONTH ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!.....HEY IM GOING TO THE PMONA SWAPMEET....ILL HIT U UP IF I ROLL OVER UR PAD!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:54 PM~16310958
> *HAHAHAHA NAH I DONT WANT TO SELL THEM ANYTIME SOON MAYBE NEXT YEAR.
> *


alright man hit me up then ...if you remember :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOME OF MY OLD BIKES THAT I BUILD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16310978
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!.....HEY IM GOING TO THE PMONA SWAPMEET....ILL HIT U UP IF I ROLL OVER UR PAD!
> *


ILL TAKE THE FORKS TOMOROW FOR YOU. BUT ILL BE IN ELYSIAN PARK .. EVERYBODY GOING THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16311005
> *alright man hit me up then ...if you remember  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:26 PM~16310774
> *IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.    BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 03:35 PM~16310831
> *IM ALSO WORKING ON THIS BIKE TO
> THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2010, 05:24 PM~16311497
> *uffin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO ILL PROBABLY BE GETTN MORE DESIGNS FROM U SOON.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:07 PM~16311040
> *ILL TAKE THE FORKS TOMOROW FOR YOU. BUT ILL BE IN ELYSIAN PARK .. EVERYBODY GOING THERE
> *


ILL HIT U UP IF I CAN MAKE IT OVERTHERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 07:45 PM~16312459
> *ILL HIT U UP IF I CAN MAKE IT OVERTHERE!
> *


WHAT TIME U THINK U PASSN BY MY HOUSE. ILL BE UP IN THE MORNING U TELL ME.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 07:46 PM~16312468
> *WHAT TIME U THINK U PASSN BY MY HOUSE. ILL BE UP IN THE MORNING U TELL ME.
> *


DONT KNOW IF IM GOING YET...MY HOMIE HASNT HIT ME UP YET...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 07:49 PM~16312493
> *DONT KNOW IF IM GOING YET...MY HOMIE HASNT HIT ME UP YET...
> *


JUS ROLL TO ELYSIAN PARK. ALL THE GOODTIMERS GOING TO BE THERE.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 07:49 PM~16312493
> *DONT KNOW IF IM GOING YET...MY HOMIE HASNT HIT ME UP YET...
> *


OK HOPE I CAN GET A CAR...OR AT LEAST A RIDE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16312580
> *OK HOPE I CAN GET A CAR...OR AT LEAST A RIDE!
> *


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 08:40 PM~16312420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: looks really nice


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 07:40 PM~16312420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn they look firme


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

orange...clean frame...warren wongs...lookin' real good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 17 2010, 10:27 AM~16315997
> *damn they look firme
> *


THANKS HOMIE ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 17 2010, 11:05 AM~16316179
> *orange...clean frame...warren wongs...lookin' real good
> *


THANKS HOMIE. I JUST WENT TO SEE THE ORANGE BIKE FRAME COMING OUT NICE. AMD I DROP OFF THE GT EDITION TO GET IT PAINTED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 06:40 PM~16319961
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> ...



GT SMASHEN . LOOKS GOOD . :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

AND I DROP OFF GT EDITION . GETTING THE BACK WHEEL FIBER GLASS. IM GOING BY LOWRIDER RULES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:40 PM~16319961
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really clean homie. I cant wait to check it out at the shows.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 07:44 PM~16320004
> *Thats really clean homie. I cant wait to check it out at the shows.
> *


THANKS HOMIE. I CANT WAIT EITHER. ILL HAVE IT READY FOR LOWRIDER SHOW IN AZ


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 17 2010, 11:05 AM~16316179
> *orange...clean frame...warren wongs...lookin' real good
> *


 actualy warren didnt make em it was mannys bike shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16320038
> *THANKS HOMIE. I CANT WAIT EITHER. ILL HAVE IT READY FOR LOWRIDER SHOW IN AZ
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 07:56 PM~16312536
> *JUS ROLL TO ELYSIAN PARK. ALL THE GOODTIMERS GOING TO BE THERE.
> *


I MADE IT HOMIE!!!>....I ALREADY TALKED TO TURTLE...HES GONNA PAINT MY BIKE SOON!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 08:40 PM~16319961
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> ...


SALIO CHINGONA HOMIE LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE GOLDLEAF AND PINSTRIPING


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM I LOVE THAT FRAME. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PHX. :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey homeS yewr ranfLa is Lookin cLean...
i think yew got dat frame from 1 of my homeboyS...
baSher ke no?i think dat vato Showed it to me a whiLe bacc


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 18 2010, 02:20 AM~16324070
> *ey homeS yewr ranfLa is Lookin cLean...
> i think yew got dat frame from 1 of my homeboyS...
> baSher ke no?i think dat vato Showed it to me a whiLe bacc
> *


 :nono: turtle did the gt edition frame and the orange one the body work was done by one my family member and also got painted by turtle.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2010, 01:53 AM~16323940
> *DAM I LOVE THAT FRAME. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PHX. :wow:
> *


 thanks homie i will be there tryn to get all the bikes out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 12:22 AM~16323464
> *NICE GOLDLEAF AND PINSTRIPING
> *


thanks homie ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 18 2010, 12:04 AM~16323294
> *SALIO CHINGONA HOMIE LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK
> *


hey when the next show in sd. i been wanting to go out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 17 2010, 11:21 PM~16322906
> *I MADE IT HOMIE!!!>....I ALREADY TALKED TO TURTLE...HES GONNA PAINT MY BIKE SOON!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT EDITION *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

great topic!

keep up the good work dude!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 18 2010, 10:33 AM~16325820
> *great topic!
> 
> keep up the good work dude!
> *


THANKS BRO ...  I SHOULD BE GETTN SOME PARTS BACK SOON.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

GREAT JOB :biggrin: 
MUCH PROPS TO YOU....ITS HARD TO FIX 2 BIKES AT ONCE....
THEY LOOKING CLEAN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 18 2010, 02:38 PM~16328156
> *GREAT JOB  :biggrin:
> MUCH PROPS TO YOU....ITS HARD TO FIX 2 BIKES AT ONCE....
> THEY LOOKING CLEAN.... :thumbsup:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT KINDA HARD. BUT ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 16 2010, 02:46 PM~16310904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw its not it.. it looks like it but its not it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 18 2010, 02:20 AM~16324070
> *ey homeS yewr ranfLa is Lookin cLean...
> i think yew got dat frame from 1 of my homeboyS...
> baSher ke no?i think dat vato Showed it to me a whiLe bacc
> *


the one ur talkin about was bought by an 805 chapter member!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16332414
> *
> *


YOU GOT ANY PARTS U WANT TO SELL. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR GT EDITION!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2010, 12:55 PM~16340274
> *YOU GOT ANY PARTS U WANT TO SELL.  :biggrin:
> *


what u need?? i can make you some :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB ON UR BIKE ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 19 2010, 07:30 PM~16344512
> *what u need?? i can make you some  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:57 PM~16347600
> *YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB ON UR BIKE ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD
> *


thank u ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ill try to post update pics of the frame soon...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:32 AM~16325339
> *:nono: turtle did the gt edition frame and the orange one the body work was done by one my family member and also got painted by turtle.
> *



oraLe...dey both Look firme,
tha "gt edition" LookS Like it...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 08:02 PM~16332067
> *
> the one ur talkin about was bought by an 805 chapter member!!
> *



ohh...alrite,i didnt noe


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: I like it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 21 2010, 12:30 AM~16360584
> *ohh...alrite,i didnt noe
> *


its all good homie...  ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jan 21 2010, 02:47 PM~16365697
> *:thumbsup: I like it
> *


thanks for takn a look in my topic.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry about not posting pics. both frames are in shop still. and waitn on a couple parts.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 02:37 PM~16377534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dangggg!!!....THAT COMIN OUT NICE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 22 2010, 02:42 PM~16377582
> *dangggg!!!....THAT COMIN OUT NICE HOMIE!!!!
> *


AND EXSPENSIVE... :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 02:45 PM~16377615
> *AND EXSPENSIVE... :angry:
> *


ITS ALL WORTH IT HOMIE!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 22 2010, 02:46 PM~16377623
> *ITS ALL WORTH IT HOMIE!!!!....
> *


YEA IT IS.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 02:50 PM~16377665
> *YEA IT IS.
> *


RAIN IS FINALLY STOPIN....GONNA SPEND ALL TOMORROW ON THE BIKES!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 22 2010, 02:52 PM~16377686
> *RAIN IS FINALLY STOPIN....GONNA SPEND ALL TOMORROW ON THE BIKES!!!!
> *


COOL COOOL.. HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE TO DO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

40 BUCKS FOR THE RIMS.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 03:15 PM~16377840
> *COOL COOOL.. HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE TO DO
> *


3.....WELDING N BODY WORK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 03:27 PM~16377430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT ORANGE FRAME IS REALLY NICE BRO. THAT OTHER FRAME I'M SURE ITS GONNA BE JUST AS BAD WHEN ITS DONE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16383048
> *BAD ASS
> *


THANKS HOMIE. I SHOULD BE BUILDING THE ORANGE TODAY. I MIGHT GO PICK IT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 23 2010, 05:51 AM~16384097
> *THAT ORANGE FRAME IS REALLY NICE BRO. THAT OTHER FRAME I'M SURE ITS GONNA BE JUST AS BAD WHEN ITS DONE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 02:27 PM~16377430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That shit came out clean. Is Curly expensive?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 09:58 AM~16384985
> *:thumbsup:  That shit came out clean. Is Curly expensive?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2010, 01:45 PM~16377615
> *AND EXSPENSIVE... :angry:
> *


i could of hooked you up :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16395406
> *i could of hooked you up  :0
> *


YEA BUT HE DOING EVERYTHING.CANDY PAINT,PATTERNS,LEAFING ,STRIPPING, AND SOME OTHER SHIT.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 24 2010, 02:45 PM~16395478
> *YEA BUT HE DOING EVERYTHING.CANDY PAINT,PATTERNS,LEAFING ,STRIPPING, AND SOME OTHER SHIT.
> *


thanks for the new info with that curly :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2010, 03:38 PM~16395406
> *i could of hooked you up  :0
> *



WHATS UP BASHER :biggrin: 
HEY I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE...
THATS WHAT IM SAYING THERES NOTHING LIKE BUILDING YOUR OWN 
CREATION......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :drama: 
WERE ON A ROLL!! KEEP THE PICTURES COMING.... :cheesy:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:58 AM~16384985
> *:thumbsup:  That shit came out clean. Is Curly expensive?
> *


X2


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2010, 03:38 PM~16395406
> *i could of hooked you up  :0
> *


pm sent


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 24 2010, 01:45 PM~16395478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing much just chillen  
yuuuuuuuuuuup built not bought :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 12:58 PM~16384985
> *:thumbsup:  That shit came out clean. Is Curly expensive?
> *



x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 24 2010, 03:11 PM~16395679
> *thanks for the new info with that curly :wow: :wow:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 24 2010, 05:33 PM~16396812
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :drama:
> WERE ON A ROLL!! KEEP THE PICTURES COMING....  :cheesy:
> *


waitn on more pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16399177
> *oh i see.. well if you ever need any metal work or bondo work hit me up  :thumbsup:
> nothing much just chillen
> yuuuuuuuuuuup built not bought  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks ill let u know later.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 25 2010, 01:38 PM~16405654
> *x2
> *


what up how u been


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

GT EDITION TTT
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 05:14 PM~16407970
> *GT EDITION TTT
> :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 hno: hno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)

i wanna get my bike painted by curly whats his contact info?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking good homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 26 2010, 10:50 AM~16415904
> * Looking good homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2010, 03:27 PM~16418779
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: the millione dollar bike :worship: :worship:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bikes are looking GOOD fulltimer


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 05:30 PM~16420072
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  the millione dollar bike :worship:  :worship:
> *


HAHA!!!!...THATS THE NICKNAME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 06:27 PM~16420848
> *HAHA!!!!...THATS THE NICKNAME!!! :biggrin:
> *


wuz up

Fleetangel 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 06:59 PM~16421292
> *wuz up
> 
> Fleetangel
> ...


I GRINDED UR BIKE ALREADY...ITS CLEAN NOW!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:03 PM~16421349
> *I GRINDED UR BIKE ALREADY...ITS CLEAN NOW!
> *


so u are puting allot of work in to my bike grasias homie i aprishieted :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 PM~16421421
> *so u are puting allot of work in to my bike grasias homie i aprishieted :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


I DID....ALL I NEED FORM U IS WELDING ON SOME OF MY WORKS!!!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16421447
> *I DID....ALL I NEED FORM U IS WELDING ON SOME OF MY WORKS!!!
> *


ok well i will try to doit mabe next week when we go and pic up green envy :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16421487
> *ok well i will try to doit mabe next week when we go and pic up green envy :biggrin:
> *


AND FALLEN ANGEL!!!....ALSO THE PURPLE BIKE WILL BE GETTING A TWO TONE PAINT JOB!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:15 PM~16421509
> *AND FALLEN ANGEL!!!....ALSO THE PURPLE BIKE WILL BE GETTING A TWO TONE PAINT JOB!
> *


u guys are puting allot of work on those bikes ban a estar listas para el show del 8 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:17 PM~16421552
> *u guys are puting allot of work on those bikes ban a estar listas para el show del 8 :wow:
> *


MINE IS .....IDK ABOUT THE PURPLE ONE!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:27 PM~16418779
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 05:30 PM~16420072
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  the millione dollar bike :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yessad: I SHOULD KEPT BUILDING MY OLD CAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16421487
> *ok well i will try to doit mabe next week when we go and pic up green envy :biggrin:
> *


HAVE HE SEND YOU ANY PICS YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL SOMETHING I FOUND IN CURLY TOPIC HE DOING FOR ME TO ...MY CONTINETAL KIT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 04:34 PM~16431646
> *LIL SOMETHING I FOUND IN CURLY TOPIC HE DOING FOR ME TO ...MY CONTINETAL KIT
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16431821
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: THE LIL PIC IS FUNNY. AND THANKS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 04:51 PM~16431843
> *:roflmao: THE LIL PIC IS FUNNY. AND THANKS
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 04:44 PM~16431733
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


Thats coming out badass. Do u know if curly has posted or taken pictures of green envy :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 27 2010, 07:31 PM~16433808
> *Thats coming out badass. Do u know if curly has posted or taken pictures of green envy :uh:
> *


THIS THE ONLY ONE ... BUT PM HIM AND GIVE HIM YOUR EMAIL TO SEND YOU PICTURES.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:02 PM~16435809
> *THIS THE ONLY ONE ... BUT PM HIM AND GIVE HIM YOUR EMAIL TO SEND YOU PICTURES.
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE SOME PINSTRIPING! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 10:59 PM~16436469
> *I SEE SOME PINSTRIPING! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: i could to.. lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:07 PM~16436559
> *:wow: i could to.. lol
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MOFO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 11:08 PM~16436577
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MOFO!
> *


it is going to to look good.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:02 PM~16435809
> *THIS THE ONLY ONE ... BUT PM HIM AND GIVE HIM YOUR EMAIL TO SEND YOU PICTURES.
> 
> 
> ...


dont hate.LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 05:10 PM~16443729
> *dont hate.LOL
> *


IM NOT HATING GEEE. HE POSTED THAT PICTURES UP SAYN THIS WHAT HE GOT TO FIX THIS WEEKN. UR BIKE GOING TO LOOK GOOD. I NEVER HATE ON A MEMBER.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 05:35 PM~16443961
> *IM NOT HATING GEEE. HE POSTED THAT PICTURES UP SAYN THIS WHAT HE GOT TO FIX THIS WEEKN. UR BIKE GOING TO LOOK GOOD. I NEVER HATE ON A MEMBER.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 05:10 PM~16443729
> *dont hate.LOL
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 05:35 PM~16443961
> *IM NOT HATING GEEE. HE POSTED THAT PICTURES UP SAYN THIS WHAT HE GOT TO FIX THIS WEEKN. UR BIKE GOING TO LOOK GOOD. I NEVER HATE ON A MEMBER.
> *


i know i was just plaing ok .LOL i now i cant compite with the millione dollor bike i give u props for that bike :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2010, 06:00 PM~16444189
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


u cant take a joke :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 06:11 PM~16444299
> *u cant take a joke :0
> *


 :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2010, 06:20 PM~16444395
> *:roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HA HA HA :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 06:27 PM~16444470
> *HA HA HA :uh:
> *


WUZ UP DOGGIE!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2010, 06:34 PM~16444543
> *WUZ UP DOGGIE!
> *


a qui nomas :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 07:46 PM~16445196
> *a qui nomas :wow:
> *


ORALE~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 06:09 PM~16444274
> *i know i was just plaing ok .LOL i now i cant compite with the millione dollor bike i give u props for that bike :uh:
> *


HAHAHA LET ME KNOW MAYBE LATER ILL TURN IT IN TO 3 WHEELER. WE WILL GOES HEADS UP FOR THE FUN OF IT.  :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 09:31 PM~16446455
> *HAHAHA LET ME KNOW MAYBE LATER ILL TURN IT IN TO 3 WHEELER. WE WILL GOES HEADS UP FOR THE FUN OF IT.    :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET ANY IDEAS I CANT COMPIT WITH THE MILLON DOLLAR BIKE THATS ON THE SERIO hno: hno: hno: :sprint: :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 10:53 PM~16447584
> *DONT GET ANY IDEAS I CANT COMPIT WITH THE MILLON DOLLAR  BIKE THATS ON THE SERIO hno:  hno:  hno:  :sprint:  :run:
> *


WE STILLL CLUB HOMIE WE DONT COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER. REMEMBER WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIED. I AINT DOING THIS FOR PLASTIC IM DOING IT TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16447693
> *WE STILLL CLUB HOMIE WE DONT COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER. REMEMBER WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIED. I AINT DOING THIS FOR PLASTIC IM DOING IT TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT.
> *


DISPENSA ITS NOT WHAT GT CANE DO 4 U BUT WHAT CANE I DO 4 GT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 11:19 PM~16447877
> *DISPENSA ITS NOT WHAT GT CANE DO 4 U BUT WHAT CANE I DO 4 GT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THATS RITE PERROS!!!!....GT 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

uffin: 
ORALE ESE MI VIDA LOCA...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MORE PICS SOON


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 29 2010, 12:31 AM~16448538
> *uffin:
> ORALE ESE MI VIDA LOCA...
> *


HAHA!!!....LOL :biggrin: ....


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 03:26 PM~16310774
> *IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.    BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. shit looking good man.. I love those diamond tanks.. hope mines comes out clean as yours... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 29 2010, 11:59 PM~16458222
> *wtf.. shit looking good man.. I love those diamond tanks.. hope mines comes out clean as yours... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. POST SOME PICS UP WHEN U GET UR DIAMOND TANK FINISH ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HOPEFULLY I GET MORE PICS SOON ..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT UP HOMIES FROM GT :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 02:13 PM~16512427
> *WHAT UP HOMIES FROM GT  :wave:
> *


whats up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

NOTHING MUCH JUST HOPEING PAUL SAYS YES TO US HERE IN TEXAS.I HOPE ITS A YES HE LIKED OUR BIKES SO I WE HOPE WE CAN WAVE A GOODTIME PLAQUE AT THE CAR SHOWS DOWN HERE IN TEXAS. hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 03:07 PM~16512925
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HOPEING PAUL SAYS YES TO US HERE IN TEXAS.I HOPE ITS A YES HE LIKED OUR BIKES SO I WE HOPE WE CAN WAVE A GOODTIME PLAQUE AT THE CAR SHOWS DOWN HERE IN TEXAS. hno:
> *


PAUL MY DAD. IT BE GOOD TO OPEN ANOTHER BIKE CHAPTER HOMIE. DO YOU GOT PICS OF THE BIKES


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

FOREALS KOOL YA I DO HAVE SOME BUT IM HAVEING A BAD TIME UPLOADING THEM HERE.I JUST SIGNED UP HERE TODAY SO IM JUST GETTING THE HANG OF IT.BUT ANY INFO ON HOW I CAN GET THEM HERE THAT WOULD BE GREAT. IM GOING TO TAKE A PIC OF ALL THREE OF US TOGETHER IN ONE PIC.AS IN THE BIKES.SO WHICH ONE IS YOURS? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16513099
> *FOREALS KOOL YA I DO HAVE SOME BUT IM HAVEING A BAD TIME UPLOADING THEM HERE.I JUST SIGNED UP HERE TODAY SO IM JUST GETTING THE HANG OF IT.BUT ANY INFO ON HOW I CAN GET THEM HERE THAT WOULD BE GREAT. IM GOING TO TAKE A PIC OF ALL THREE OF US TOGETHER IN ONE PIC.AS IN THE BIKES.SO WHICH ONE IS YOURS? :biggrin:
> *


THE CANDY ORANGE ONE I BUILD FOR MY LIL BRO. AND THE GT EDITION IS MINE. IM HOPING TO HAVE IT OUT FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW. IF U WANT EMAIL IT TO ME [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.  BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD ILL HAVE MY FINGERS CROSSED SO YOU COULD MAKE IT DONE FOR VEGAS.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM FINSH WITH THIS BIKE AND ONE MORE TO GO ...AND THE SEAT IS UP FOR SALE I DONT LIKE IT. 
THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.









AND HERE IS A NEW LOOK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOME PARTS TO GT EDITION...FORKS AND SISSY BARS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Feb 5 2010, 07:01 PM~16526099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U GETTING THERE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16526247
> *IT LOOKS SICK!!!!!!
> U GETTING THERE!!!!
> *


IM ALMOST THERE.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:21 PM~16526283
> *IM ALMOST THERE.
> *


WE GETTING UP HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:23 PM~16526304
> *WE GETTING UP HOMIE!
> *


YES SIR WE ARE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16526326
> *YES SIR WE ARE
> *


GT TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16526099
> *IM FINSH WITH THIS BIKE AND ONE MORE TO GO ...AND THE SEAT IS UP FOR SALE I DONT LIKE IT.
> THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 5 2010, 07:30 PM~16526367
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 08:12 PM~16526189
> *SOME PARTS TO GT EDITION...FORKS AND SISSY BARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2010, 09:36 PM~16527736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2010, 01:24 AM~16529221
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


just chillin mayne. about to work on some stuff for another customer


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks GOOD homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2010, 12:46 AM~16529378
> *just chillin mayne.  about to work on some stuff for another customer
> *


I BET UR ALWAYS BUSY HUH :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2010, 12:52 AM~16529426
> *Looks GOOD homie
> *


THANKS BRO.. IS THAT UR LINCOLN THE SET UP LOOKS NICE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2010, 12:51 PM~16531766
> *I BET UR ALWAYS BUSY HUH :biggrin:
> *


been crazy busy these last few months. holding me down while i still dont have a job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2010, 12:10 PM~16531870
> *been crazy busy these last few months.  holding me down while i still dont have a job
> *


MAKE IT A FULLTIME JOB BRO...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

DAAAAAAM!
EVERYDAY THE BIKE BE LOOKIN BETTER...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 6 2010, 07:21 PM~16534725
> *DAAAAAAM!
> EVERYDAY THE BIKE BE LOOKIN BETTER...
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 11:21 PM~16536883
> *
> *


whats up bro how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 6 2010, 07:21 PM~16534725
> *DAAAAAAM!
> EVERYDAY THE BIKE BE LOOKIN BETTER...
> *


whats up wendy and thank u


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2010, 09:37 AM~16539149
> *whats up bro how u been
> *


Chillin dog,the bike is looking badd ass....... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 7 2010, 11:15 PM~16545328
> *Chillin dog,the bike is looking badd ass....... :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. JUST TRYN TO MAKE THE BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD OUT THERE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2010, 01:50 AM~16546443
> *THANKS HOMIE. JUST TRYN TO MAKE THE BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD OUT THERE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 12:52 AM~16546470
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2010, 01:59 AM~16546532
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


chilln loko and u


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16546443
> *THANKS HOMIE. JUST TRYN TO MAKE THE BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD OUT THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 01:00 AM~16546550
> *chilln loko and u
> *


JUST HERE WORKN. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2010, 07:42 PM~16552797
> *JUST HERE WORKN.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!...IM PRETTY SURE U SMILIN NOW!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work bro, lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 12 2010, 01:18 AM~16590889
> *nice work bro, lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT MY TOPIC AND OTHER PEOPLE TO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:13 AM~16590849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:13 AM~16590849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 12 2010, 01:31 AM~16590970
> *looking good
> *


THANKS BRO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 01:35 AM~16590987
> *lookin GOOD
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming out klean..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 15 2010, 01:11 PM~16618956
> *coming out klean..
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT SHOULD BE FINISH GETTN PAINT NEXT MONTH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

my first day takn the bike out.. i went to impala cruise night in orange county


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 12:24 AM~16625884
> *my first day takn the bike out.. i went to impala cruise night in orange county
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT BIKES NICE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 12:29 AM~16625925
> *DAMM THAT BIKES NICE
> *


thanks alot bro.. how ur bike coming along.. arent u rebuilding it.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16625940
> *thanks alot bro.. how ur bike coming along.. arent u rebuilding it.
> *


YUP..WELL I GOT A NEW FRAME IM DOING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 12:42 AM~16625998
> *YUP..WELL I GOT A NEW FRAME IM DOING.
> *


so ur not redoing the bike u have for ur main pic


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 01:18 PM~16629817
> *so ur not redoing the bike u have for ur main pic
> *


nope ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16630983
> *nope ..
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:58 PM~16632282
> *
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 05:59 PM~16632288
> *
> *


whats up homie how u been


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:26 PM~16632641
> *whats up homie how u been
> *


much better.things are picking up. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 06:29 PM~16632675
> *much better.things are picking up. :biggrin:
> *


cool... have u talk to the guy bout irocs


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:54 PM~16632924
> *cool... have u talk to the guy bout irocs
> *


no.im waiting on his call.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 06:55 PM~16632935
> *no.im waiting on his call.
> *


its cool bro if u cant get them.. or if u find some powder coat rims and chrome lip let me know. i want 18 inch


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16633027
> *its cool bro if u cant get them.. or if u find some powder coat rims and chrome lip let me know. i want 18 inch
> *


ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 08:06 PM~16633956
> *ok
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANK YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2010, 08:09 PM~16682111
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE IS GONNA COME OUT SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GT EDITION IS GOING TO TURN HEADS LEFT AND RIGTH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:58 PM~16718629
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I SAW THIS ON CURLY'S TOPIC AND HIT HIM UP IF HE CAN DO ONE FOR ME I DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DOING THIS FOR U
THIS IS CLEAN.....


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16721699
> *GT EDITION IS GOING TO TURN HEADS LEFT AND RIGTH
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CANT WAIT LOOKS ALRIGHT NOW BUT WHEN I ADD MORE SHIT TO THE PARTS GET MY IDEALS GOING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 24 2010, 11:49 PM~16719119
> *LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE IS GONNA COME OUT SICK!  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR HOPFULLY COMES OUT CLEAN BRO IM TRYN MY HARDEST TO STEP MY GAME UP. :cheesy: AND THANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 25 2010, 11:36 AM~16722405
> *I SAW THIS ON CURLY'S TOPIC AND HIT HIM UP IF HE CAN DO ONE FOR ME I DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DOING THIS FOR U
> THIS IS CLEAN.....
> *


I PROBABLY MIGHT SELL THIS ONE. COME UP WITH A BETTER ONE. IM THINKING ABOUT MY OTHER IDEAL IS WILL LOOK BAD ASS. :biggrin: BUT I THINK I JUST WAIT TO I BURN IT OUT LIL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16722810
> *
> *


THANKS FOR STOPPING BY.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16718643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2010, 05:32 PM~16725509
> *nice
> *


THANKS BRO I SHOULD BE ORDERING MORE PARTS AFTER I PAY OFF CURLY.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 06:53 PM~16725753
> *THANKS BRO I SHOULD BE ORDERING MORE PARTS AFTER I PAY OFF CURLY.
> *


   I CAN ENGRAVE IT FOR YOU VERY CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2010, 07:06 PM~16726418
> *   I CAN ENGRAVE IT FOR YOU  VERY CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE OFFER BRO BUT I GOT SOMEONE WHO DOING MY ENGRAVING ALREADY .


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 11:45 PM~16729511
> *THANKS FOR THE OFFER BRO BUT I GOT SOMEONE WHO DOING  MY ENGRAVING ALREADY .
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2010, 10:55 PM~16729633
> *
> *



BUT ILL LET MY OTHER CLUB MEMBERS KNOW. U HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 05:43 AM~16740497
> *
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR NEXT WEEK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NAH BRO I DIDN'T GET MY CONFIRMATION YET. EVERYBODY ELSE DID BUT ME :happysad: :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2010, 03:37 AM~16748169
> *NAH BRO I DIDN'T GET MY CONFIRMATION YET. EVERYBODY ELSE DID BUT ME :happysad:  :angry:
> *


YOU SHOULD CALL HOMIE AND CHECK


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WHERE YOU GETTING YOUR PART MADE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 28 2010, 11:40 PM~16757010
> *WHERE YOU GETTING YOUR PART MADE
> *


PM SENT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GOOD MORING FAM WHERE WE AT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2010, 07:44 AM~16758964
> *GOOD MORING FAM WHERE WE AT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HERE WAITN FOR THE BIKE TO BE FINISH. THE BIKE FRAME IS READY FOR PAINT. CURLY SAID THEY SHOULD START PAINTING THE BIKE NEXT WEEK SO ILL POST SOME PICS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2010, 12:39 PM~16761192
> *SOUNDS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16763274
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



HELLO WENDY ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass frames


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16780869
> *bad ass frames
> *


YEA I WAS TRIPPN OUT ON THE FIRST FRAME IT LOOKS NICE. BUT THE FRONT PART WHERE THE BEARING GOES THAT HOE IS BIG.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

COMING OUT GOOD :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 01:55 AM~16780630
> *ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :wow:  hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16780630
> *ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE FRAMES LO0K NICE A?? F**K :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 3 2010, 06:25 PM~16787843
> *COMING OUT GOOD  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro.. and the plaq gettn made as we speak bro ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 3 2010, 08:35 PM~16789166
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wow:    hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16789591
> *DAMM THOSE FRAMES LO0K NICE A?? F**K :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thanks bro i cant wait to he does his magic on it.. :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 09:44 PM~16790229
> *thanks bro i cant wait to he does his magic on it..  :biggrin:
> *


?CANT WAIT EITHER?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 3 2010, 09:45 PM~16790240
> *?CANT WAIT EITHER?
> *



how ur bike coming out bro ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16790315
> *how ur bike coming out bro ...
> *


COMING OUT GOOD GETTING MURALED UP RIGHT NOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 3 2010, 09:50 PM~16790351
> *COMING OUT GOOD GETTING MURALED UP RIGHT NOW.. :biggrin:
> *




who doing them... are u going all custom parts or just twisted parts


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 09:53 PM~16790405
> *who doing them... are u going all custom parts or just twisted parts
> *


SAM..IM GOING KUSTOM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16790440
> *SAM..IM GOING KUSTOM
> *



clean clean i cant wait to see ur parts .. what the theme u going with if u dont me askn bro..


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16790586
> *clean clean i cant wait to see ur parts .. what the theme u going with if u dont me askn bro..
> *


IM GOING WITH LIKE A GIRL/JOKER THEM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 3 2010, 10:06 PM~16790617
> *IM GOING WITH LIKE A GIRL/JOKER THEM..
> *


ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2010, 08:14 AM~16794003
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

who relaced your rims?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 11:50 AM~16860096
> *who relaced your rims?
> *



HE DID HIMSELF


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 10:57 AM~16860155
> *HE DID HIMSELF
> *



I DID THEM I CHARGE SUPER CHEAP...LOL... A CHICKEN NUGGET COMBO FROM MCDONALDS..LOL.. JK.. NAH I COULD DO IT BUT I NEVER ACTUALLY RIDE THE BIKE AFTER.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 01:55 AM~16780630
> *ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 11 2010, 05:28 PM~16864092
> *looks bad ass
> *


THANKS BRO....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2010, 06:28 PM~16864098
> *THANKS BRO....
> *


any word on the rules


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
good build. trying to get my son interested. hope you make your deadline


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WASSSSSSSSSSSS UP :loco: SO WHATS THE STUTAS OF GT EDITION?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 02:13 AM~16868039
> *any word on the rules
> *


nah we aint going to set them yet. i got to wait for another meeting with the ceo and the founder


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 12 2010, 02:50 AM~16868106
> *:thumbsup:
> good build. trying to get my son interested. hope you make your deadline
> *




thanks bro... and yea thats what im tryn to do for my lil bro. i build his bike for him :biggrin: 

THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.









AND HERE IS A NEW LOOK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 07:45 AM~16868846
> *WASSSSSSSSSSSS UP  :loco: SO WHATS THE STUTAS OF GT EDITION?
> *



its comimg homie. got to let curly take his time and do his thang. dont want to rush or it wont come out right, :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 04:10 PM~16872562
> *its comimg homie. got to let curly take his time and do his thang. dont want to rush or it wont come out right,  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 04:08 PM~16872554
> *thanks bro...  and yea thats what im tryn to do for my lil bro. i build his bike for him  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.
> ...


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 13 2010, 01:48 AM~16878466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 LIFE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL HAVE MORE PICS NEXT WEEK. CURLY SAID THE BIKE GOING TO START GETTN PAINTED BY FRIDAY.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 03:08 PM~16872554
> *thanks bro...  and yea thats what im tryn to do for my lil bro. i build his bike for him  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.
> ...


LOVIND DA NEW COLOR ITS SO BRIGHT IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:19 PM~16887128
> *LOVIND DA NEW COLOR ITS SO BRIGHT IT LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U SO MUCH.. I CANT WAIT TO MY BROTHER STARTS MAKN IT LOOK BETTER WHAT IT IS NOW.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 14 2010, 01:12 PM~16887460
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *



THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 03:10 PM~16872562
> *its comimg homie. got to let curly take his time and do his thang. dont want to rush or it wont come out right,  :biggrin:
> *



NICE PLAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 06:57 AM~16893927
> *NICE PLAN :thumbsup:
> *


HOW WAS UR WEEKN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2010, 07:38 AM~16894123
> *HOW WAS UR WEEKN
> *


IT WAS REALLY GOOD WE FOUND A MOTOR FOR THE TURN TABLE WHERE MAKEING FOR THAT SHOW IN MAY.THIS WEEKEND WERE GOING TO MAKE THE BASE.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING WORKS AS PLANNED.


"THERES ONLY 1 FIRST PLACE" SAID A GOOD LEADER AND THATS MAY GOAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 08:17 AM~16894431
> *IT WAS REALLY GOOD WE FOUND A MOTOR FOR THE TURN TABLE WHERE MAKEING FOR THAT SHOW IN MAY.THIS WEEKEND WERE GOING TO MAKE THE BASE.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING WORKS AS PLANNED.
> "THERES ONLY 1 FIRST PLACE" SAID A GOOD LEADER AND THATS MAY GOAL
> 
> ...



THATS GOOD BRO.. I NEED TO BUY A TURN TABLE MIGHT GET 2 TURN TABLE IM NOT SURE YET ,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

got lil something for the gt edition 

ill be gettn it cut soon .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 01:41 AM~16914003
> *got lil something for the gt edition
> 
> ill be gettn it cut soon .
> ...


 :0 :0 i want one :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO. SO WHAT IS THAT?? TURNTABLE??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 17 2010, 05:26 AM~16914673
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. SO WHAT IS THAT?? TURNTABLE??
> *



turn tables already made are like 230 -240 im not sure one those prices. its runs off of lil squrace battery


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 08:07 AM~16915000
> *turn tables already made are like 230 -240 im not sure one those prices. its runs off of lil squrace battery
> *


YEAH THEY GO FOR AROUND THAT MUCH....220+SHIPPING....
AT DENNISON BIKE SHOP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 17 2010, 09:15 AM~16915801
> *YEAH THEY GO FOR AROUND THAT MUCH....220+SHIPPING....
> AT DENNISON BIKE SHOP..
> *


HE SAID 220 HE TOLD ME 230


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION ALMOST OUT HAHAHAHA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 01:41 AM~16914003
> *got lil something for the gt edition
> 
> ill be gettn it cut soon .
> ...


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16923427
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO I GOT MORE DESIGNS. FOR MORE CUSTOM PARTS.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16923420
> *GT EDITION ALMOST OUT HAHAHAHA
> *


What up LOC :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16923510
> *What up LOC :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac' Mane (Mar 18, 2010)

That bike is taking shape man, keep up the good work.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16923573
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16923439
> *WHATS UP BRO I GOT MORE DESIGNS. FOR MORE CUSTOM PARTS.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac' Mane_@Mar 17 2010, 10:23 PM~16923624
> *That bike is taking shape man, keep up the good work.
> *


thanks for stopping by bro. and thanks for the comment


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16780630
> *ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 19 2010, 07:35 PM~16941159
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 07:47 PM~16941296
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


WHATS UP BRO.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16941378
> *WHATS UP BRO.
> *


THE FRAME IS LOOKING SICK!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 07:57 PM~16941388
> *THE FRAME IS LOOKING SICK!!!...
> *


THANKS GEE. I JUST ORDER MORE DESIGNS AND GETTN MORE PARTS DONE AS I SPEAK.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:00 PM~16941414
> *THANKS GEE. I JUST ORDER MORE DESIGNS AND GETTN MORE PARTS DONE AS I SPEAK.
> *


.
THATS KOOL!!!....WUT U GOT FOR IT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 08:05 PM~16941464
> *.
> THATS KOOL!!!....WUT U GOT FOR IT?
> *


ILL SHOOT U THE DESIGNS WHEN I GET IT. BUT RIGHTN NOW I HAVE THE RIMS SPROKET SISSY BARS FORKS. AND THE SEAT GETTN CUT AND THE GT SIGN LIKE THE SCHWINN SIGN


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:06 PM~16941473
> *ILL SHOOT U THE DESIGNS WHEN I GET IT. BUT RIGHTN NOW I HAVE THE RIMS SPROKET SISSY BARS FORKS. AND THE SEAT GETTN CUT AND THE GT SIGN LIKE THE SCHWINN SIGN
> *


OHH THE GT SIGN IS GONNA LOOK SICK!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 08:08 PM~16941492
> *OHH THE GT SIGN IS GONNA LOOK SICK!!
> *


HELL YEA IT IS I WANT TO PUT IT ON ALREADY. BUT NO BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:12 PM~16941542
> *HELL YEA IT IS I WANT TO PUT IT ON ALREADY. BUT NO BIKE.
> *


THAT BIKES IS GONNA BE REALLY SICK!!!CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 08:13 PM~16941559
> *THAT BIKES IS GONNA BE REALLY SICK!!!CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!
> *


WHEN THE PAINT GOING TO BE FINISH FOR UR BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:14 PM~16941589
> *WHEN THE PAINT GOING TO BE FINISH FOR UR BIKE
> *


AS SOON AS I FIX THE BONDO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 08:24 PM~16941664
> *AS SOON AS I FIX THE BONDO!
> *


WHYY WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BONDO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2010, 09:02 AM~16944721
> *WHYY WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BONDO
> *


they sanded it too hard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 11:47 PM~16970424
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOME THANKS FOR THE PARTS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 12:04 AM~16982490
> *WHATS UP HOME THANKS FOR THE PARTS
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL POST PICS TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 04:47 PM~16989468
> *ILL POST PICS TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE. 

MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:39 AM~16995575
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 08:06 AM~16995790
> *:cheesy:
> *


JUST WAITING ON JUSTDEEZ TO GET THE DESIGN AND ILL GET MORE PARTS TO U


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 07:39 AM~16995575
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BALLER


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 07:39 AM~16995575
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> ...


NICE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 02:10 PM~16998695
> *JUST WAITING ON JUSTDEEZ TO GET THE DESIGN AND ILL GET MORE PARTS TO U
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 03:10 PM~16998695
> *JUST WAITING ON JUSTDEEZ TO GET THE DESIGN AND ILL GET MORE PARTS TO U
> *


which ones man? you got too much stuff for me to keep up with. hahaha

pm me


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WAT IT DEW FAM DAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2010, 01:00 AM~17005300
> *which ones man?  you got too much stuff for me to keep up with.  hahaha
> 
> pm me
> *



PM SENT .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 26 2010, 10:07 AM~17007629
> *WAT IT DEW FAM DAM
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:00 AM~17008019
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> *


WERE DOING GREAT JUST GETTING READY FOR THAT SHOW IN MAY WITH THAT TURN TABLE.I SAW ON HERE THAT YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING WITH NEW PROSPECTS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 26 2010, 11:06 AM~17008070
> *WERE DOING GREAT JUST GETTING READY FOR THAT SHOW IN MAY WITH THAT TURN TABLE.I SAW ON HERE THAT YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING WITH NEW PROSPECTS.
> *


YES SIR. GET EVERYTHING MORE TOGETHER. WHEN THAT SHOW IN MAY. ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:08 AM~17008076
> *YES SIR. GET EVERYTHING MORE TOGETHER. WHEN THAT SHOW IN MAY. ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> *


THAT SHOW MAY WE DONT REALLY KNOW THE DATE ON THAT THEY JUST TOLD US AT PAST SHOW.LAS VAGES I WISH NO WERE NOT GOING BCS MY WIFE IS DUE AROUND THAT TIME.BUT ME AND MY WIFE ARE GOING TO THAT LRM SHOW IN JUNE AT CALI TO MEET YOU ALL.SO ILL SEE YOU THERE GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 26 2010, 11:22 AM~17008177
> *THAT SHOW MAY WE DONT REALLY KNOW THE DATE ON THAT THEY JUST TOLD US AT PAST SHOW.LAS VAGES I WISH NO WERE NOT GOING BCS MY WIFE IS DUE AROUND THAT TIME.BUT ME AND MY WIFE ARE GOING TO THAT LRM SHOW IN JUNE AT CALI TO MEET YOU ALL.SO ILL SEE YOU THERE GT
> *



O U GOING TO SAN BERDINO LET US KNOW BRO WE THROW LIE A PARTY B4 A LRM SHOW. 

HOW MANY MONTHS IS YOUR WIFE CONGRATS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:40 AM~17008284
> *O U GOING TO SAN BERDINO LET US KNOW BRO WE THROW LIE A PARTY B4 A LRM SHOW.
> 
> HOW MANY MONTHS IS YOUR WIFE CONGRATS.
> *


BADASS WILL BE THERE FORSURE.WE STILL NEED TO GET A HOTEL AND RENT A CAR ONCE WE GET THERE.JUST ME AND MY WIFE NO BIKES :happysad: 

MY WIFE IS 3 MONTHS AND THANKS HOMIE.CONGRANTS TO YOU TO. MAN THIS GT FAMILY IS GROWING BY THE DOZEN :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 26 2010, 12:29 PM~17008740
> *BADASS WILL BE THERE FORSURE.WE STILL NEED TO GET A HOTEL AND RENT A CAR ONCE WE GET THERE.JUST ME AND MY WIFE NO BIKES :happysad:
> 
> MY WIFE IS 3 MONTHS AND THANKS HOMIE.CONGRANTS TO YOU TO. MAN THIS GT FAMILY IS GROWING BY THE DOZEN :biggrin:
> *



COOL COOL IF ANYTHING JUST LET THE IE CHAPTER KNOW YOU COMING THEY COULD HELP YOU OUT BETTER WITH THE HOTELS CAUSE THATS THERE AREA. 

AND THANK YOU TO CANT WAIT TO IT COME OUT I GOT SOME BIG PLANS FOR THE BABY GOING TO BUILD IT A LIL CAR,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2010, 06:06 PM~17011442
> *COOL COOL IF ANYTHING JUST LET THE IE CHAPTER KNOW YOU COMING THEY COULD HELP YOU OUT BETTER WITH THE HOTELS CAUSE THATS THERE AREA.
> 
> AND THANK YOU TO CANT WAIT TO IT COME OUT I GOT SOME BIG PLANS FOR THE BABY GOING TO BUILD IT A LIL CAR,
> *


BADASS ILL DO THE SAME.IM WORKING ON MY LITTLE GIRLS 20" BIKE AND MY LIL BOY AS WILL.BUT I REALLY WANT 16" BIKES FOR THEM TO RIDE WITH ME AT THE PARKS


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2010, 06:06 PM~17011442
> *COOL COOL IF ANYTHING JUST LET THE IE CHAPTER KNOW YOU COMING THEY COULD HELP YOU OUT BETTER WITH THE HOTELS CAUSE THATS THERE AREA.
> 
> AND THANK YOU TO CANT WAIT TO IT COME OUT I GOT SOME BIG PLANS FOR THE BABY GOING TO BUILD IT A LIL CAR,
> *


OK ILL GET WITH THE IE CHAPTER TO HOOK ME UP WITH THAT.ILL LET YOU KNOW IF WE NEED ANYTHING ELSE THANK YOU FOR HELP.WE CANT WAIT TO MEET THE FAM hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2010, 07:09 AM~17015371
> *BADASS ILL DO THE SAME.IM WORKING ON MY LITTLE GIRLS 20" BIKE AND MY LIL BOY AS WILL.BUT I REALLY WANT 16" BIKES FOR THEM TO RIDE WITH ME AT THE PARKS
> *



I GOT A 16 INCH BIKE BUT ITS NOT A SCHWINN AMD IM ALSO SELLING A 20 INCH GIRL FRAME SCHWINN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2010, 07:11 AM~17015376
> *OK ILL GET WITH THE IE CHAPTER TO HOOK ME UP WITH THAT.ILL LET YOU KNOW IF WE NEED ANYTHING ELSE THANK YOU FOR HELP.WE CANT WAIT TO MEET THE FAM  hno:
> *



YEA BRO CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO. ARE U GOING TO FLY OVER HERE OR DRIVE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17015886
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 08:35 AM~17015864
> *YEA BRO CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO. ARE U GOING TO FLY OVER HERE OR DRIVE
> *


NA WERE GOING ON THE DAM BUS :happysad: BCS THE BABY YOU KNOW THEY DONT ALLOW PREGNANT WOMAN ON AIRPLANES :uh: .AND TO RENT A CAR ALL THE WAY FROM HERE TO THERE IS LIKE A NUT AND A HALF.SO THE BUS IS THE CHIPEST WAY.JUST SIT BACK AND RELAX :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2010, 08:55 AM~17015990
> *NA WERE GOING ON THE DAM BUS :happysad: BCS THE BABY YOU KNOW THEY DONT ALLOW PREGNANT WOMAN ON AIRPLANES :uh: .AND TO RENT A CAR ALL THE WAY FROM HERE TO THERE IS LIKE A NUT AND A HALF.SO THE BUS IS THE CHIPEST WAY.JUST SIT BACK AND RELAX :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE....I HAD FAMILY WHO WAS COMIN FROM MEXICO ONCE N THE SUV GOT FUCKED UP WHEN THEY WERE IN TEXAS N THEY HAD TO RENT 2 CARS FROMSOME COMPANY TO GET HERE TO CALIN THEY PAID LLIKE LESS THAN 200 BUCKZ FOR THE RENT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2010, 08:55 AM~17015990
> *NA WERE GOING ON THE DAM BUS :happysad: BCS THE BABY YOU KNOW THEY DONT ALLOW PREGNANT WOMAN ON AIRPLANES :uh: .AND TO RENT A CAR ALL THE WAY FROM HERE TO THERE IS LIKE A NUT AND A HALF.SO THE BUS IS THE CHIPEST WAY.JUST SIT BACK AND RELAX :biggrin:
> *



THATS COOL HOW MUCH IS THE BUS TRIP. WOULD THEY LET U TAKE BIKES ON THERE. I WOULDNT MIND DOING THAT GOING TO TEXAS AND TAKN MY BIKE.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17019868
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 09:36 AM~17016212
> *HEY HOMIE....I HAD FAMILY WHO WAS COMIN FROM MEXICO ONCE N THE SUV GOT FUCKED UP WHEN THEY WERE IN TEXAS N THEY HAD TO RENT 2 CARS FROMSOME COMPANY TO GET HERE TO CALIN THEY PAID LLIKE LESS THAN 200 BUCKZ FOR THE RENT!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 2 BILLS NO WAY MEN THATS CHIP.MAYBE ILL DO THAT.I JUST HAVE TO WAIT ON THIS GUY FROM CITY SYTLE C.C TO BUY MY 13" RIMS AND MAKE THIS HAPPEN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 09:58 AM~17016332
> *THATS COOL HOW MUCH IS THE BUS TRIP. WOULD THEY LET U TAKE BIKES ON THERE. I WOULDNT MIND DOING THAT GOING TO TEXAS AND TAKN MY BIKE.
> *


 :biggrin: THE BIKE IN THE BUS THAT WOULD GIVE ME ALOT OF POINTS LOL :biggrin: NA THEY DONT LET YOU DO THAT BCS ALL THAT HOME LAND THING.BUT IT WOULD BE BADASS TO SHOW IT IN CALI WITH THE FAM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 29 2010, 05:55 AM~17031167
> *:biggrin: THE BIKE IN THE BUS THAT WOULD GIVE ME ALOT OF POINTS LOL :biggrin: NA THEY DONT LET YOU DO THAT BCS ALL THAT HOME LAND THING.BUT IT WOULD BE BADASS TO SHOW IT IN CALI WITH THE FAM.
> *



haha if i do ever take a bus ill just strip the bike down and put in my suit case.. hahaha


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 08:14 AM~17031907
> *haha if i do ever take a bus ill just strip the bike down and put in my suit case.. hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: LOL IT SOUNDS LIKE A IDEA :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 29 2010, 11:12 AM~17033401
> *:biggrin: LOL IT SOUNDS LIKE A IDEA :wow:
> *



how was ur weekn. any shows or na. hows the bike coming out.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 11:23 AM~17033486
> *how was ur weekn. any shows or na. hows the bike coming out.
> *


ARE WEEKEND WAS BADASS WE WANT TO A SPECIAL DANCE WITH ALOT OF CONJUNTO GROUP IN RESPECT OF (RUBAN VELA) WE MET HIS SON,DUAGTHER AND HIS WIFE.RUBEN VELA PASSED AWAY 3/3/10 AND WE MADE THEM A PROMISE THAT ME AND BRO ARE GOING TO BUILD A BIKE AND CAR IN RESPECT OF ALL THE CONJUNTO SINGERS LIKE THERE DAD AND MAN WE MADE THEM CRY AND TOLD US THAT WHAT EVER WE NEED TO ASK THEM AS IN THE VELA FAMILY :0 I MEAN MAYBE YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHO HE IS BUT OVER HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS HIS A LEGAND.SO ITS GOING TO TAKE US SOME TIME TO BUILD THOSE TWO PROJECTS BUT WERE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.PURO CONJUNTO CARNEL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 11:23 AM~17033486
> *how was ur weekn. any shows or na. hows the bike coming out.
> *


NA NO SHOWS RITE NOW ONLY ONE IN MAY AND I THINK THERES ANOTHER ONE COMEING UP NOT TO SURE WHEN.BUT THE OTHER BIKE WERE BUILDING FOR MY LIL GIRL IS COMEING OUT CLEAN.MY BRO IS DESIGNING THE BODY WORK FREE HAND NOT AUTO CAD OR SOME OTHER PROGRAM.ILL POST PICS OF THE UP GRADE ON WED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 29 2010, 12:25 PM~17033968
> *NA NO SHOWS RITE NOW ONLY ONE IN MAY AND I THINK THERES ANOTHER ONE COMEING UP NOT TO SURE WHEN.BUT THE OTHER BIKE WERE BUILDING FOR MY LIL GIRL IS COMEING OUT CLEAN.MY BRO IS DESIGNING THE BODY WORK FREE HAND NOT AUTO CAD OR SOME OTHER PROGRAM.ILL POST PICS OF THE UP GRADE ON WED
> *


ALL I WANT TO SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:10 PM~17035848
> *ALL  I WANT TO SEE.  :biggrin:
> *


HEY LIL G LETS MOVE THIS CONVERSISION TO GTIMES B.C TOPIC BCS THIS IS YOURS :biggrin: WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 AM~17042247
> *HEY LIL G LETS MOVE THIS CONVERSISION TO GTIMES B.C TOPIC BCS THIS IS YOURS :biggrin: WHAT DO YOU THINK
> *



TO BE CONTIUNED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

fender braces, 










seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel










and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17051121
> *fender braces,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 30 2010, 11:40 PM~17052117
> *:wow:
> *


did u get my pm.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17055152
> *did u get my pm.
> *


yes sir.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2010, 09:23 PM~17061702
> *yes sir.
> *


ARE U GOING TO ROLL TO GT CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY,


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17051121
> *fender braces,
> 
> 
> ...


WHo Design Those For You????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 2 2010, 04:40 PM~17078193
> *WHo Design Those For You????
> *


  me


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 2 2010, 05:07 PM~17079409
> * me
> *


For Realz Or For Fakez :biggrin: Na Well What Program Are you Using Cuz I'm Tryin To Get Into Designing Parts I made These designs out of Cardboard Then Had A Friend use a Computer Guided Plasma Cutter


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 10:35 PM~17061850
> *ARE U GOING TO ROLL TO GT CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY,
> *


i will try my best bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17079603
> *For Realz Or For Fakez  :biggrin: Na Well What Program Are you Using Cuz I'm Tryin To Get Into Designing Parts I made These designs out of Cardboard Then Had A Friend use a Computer Guided Plasma Cutter
> 
> 
> ...



LOL NAH HE FOR REAL HE DID MY PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 3 2010, 12:39 AM~17083222
> *i will try my best bro.
> *


ALRIGH COOL . ILL JUST PRINT OUT THE PARTS. TAKE THEM JUST INCASE U DO GO.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2010, 09:10 AM~17084671
> *LOL NAH HE FOR REAL HE DID MY PARTS
> *


Yeah I Seen His Forum He's Damn Good At What He Does :yes: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 3 2010, 12:09 PM~17085628
> *Yeah I Seen His Forum He's Damn Good At What He Does  :yes:  :worship:
> *


YES SIR HE IS. AND GOOD PRICES TO .


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2010, 12:58 PM~17085943
> *YES SIR HE IS. AND GOOD PRICES TO .
> *


Oh That's Cool  Can't Wait To See GT EDITION All Done Looks Like It's Gonna Be Stiff Competition hno: GOOD Luck


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2010, 01:58 PM~17085943
> *YES SIR HE IS. AND GOOD PRICES TO .
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 3 2010, 07:25 PM~17087854
> *Oh That's Cool   Can't Wait To See GT EDITION All Done Looks Like It's Gonna Be Stiff Competition  hno: GOOD Luck
> *


THATS WHAT I WANT TO DO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS. BUT THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2010, 12:52 PM~17093260
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TOOK THE BIKE OUT TO THE CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:00 AM~17098175
> *THATS WHAT I WANT TO DO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS. BUT THANKS
> *


Hell Yeah!! That's What It's All About Man GO HARD or GO HOME :biggrin: Hope 2 See You In Vegas Man I Probably Won't Be Competing With U But I Feel Sorry 4 Whoever Is


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 01:35 AM~17098357
> *Hell Yeah!! That's What It's All About Man GO HARD or GO HOME :biggrin: Hope 2 See You In Vegas Man I Probably Won't Be Competing With U But I Feel Sorry 4 Whoever Is
> *



thanks homie.  see u in vegas . with or with out a bike.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:56 AM~17101120
> *thanks homie.    see u in vegas . with or with out a bike.
> *


KEWL!...........(cool) Here Some Pic's of My Bike I'll Post 1 of It All Together Laters


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 01:15 PM~17101887
> *KEWL!...........(cool)  Here Some Pic's of My Bike I'll Post 1 of It All Together Laters
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE IS IT A FULL???


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:20 PM~17101932
> *HEY HOMIE IS IT A FULL???
> *


Na Mild


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 01:29 PM~17102009
> *Na Mild
> *



ITS A NICE BIKE BRO I LIKE THE CANDY BUT ITS NOT MILD. ITS FULL CAUSE U GOT FRONT AND BACK SHEET METAL WORK DONE AND U CUT THE MIDDLE PEACE OFF AND REPLACE IT WITH THAT TWISTED PART. THATS LRM RULES.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 03:44 PM~17103280
> *ITS A NICE BIKE BRO I LIKE THE CANDY BUT ITS NOT MILD. ITS FULL CAUSE U GOT FRONT AND BACK SHEET METAL WORK DONE AND U CUT THE MIDDLE PEACE OFF AND REPLACE IT WITH THAT TWISTED PART. THATS LRM RULES.
> *


DAMN I STAND CORRECTED  WELL ITS BEEN A WHILE THIS IS THE GONNA BE THE FIRST TIME OUT COMPETING IN LRM SHOW SINCE LIKE ABOUT 2005-2006 BUT I ALWAYS HIT THE LOCAL SHOWS WITH A BIKE I'VE ALWAYS HAD LOWRIDER BIKES BUT NONE LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17104307
> *DAMN I STAND CORRECTED  WELL ITS BEEN A WHILE THIS IS THE GONNA BE THE FIRST TIME OUT COMPETING IN LRM SHOW SINCE LIKE ABOUT 2005-2006 BUT I ALWAYS HIT THE LOCAL SHOWS WITH A BIKE I'VE ALWAYS HAD LOWRIDER BIKES BUT NONE LIKE THIS ONE  :biggrin:
> *


ITS STILL GOOD HOMIE....U GOT A NICE FRAME!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 05:19 PM~17104411
> *ITS STILL GOOD HOMIE....U GOT A NICE FRAME!
> *


THANKS IM GLAD PEOPLE LIKE  I WAS THINKIN ABOUT GETIN SOME LEAFING AND STRIPES BUT NOT SURE WHAT COLOR :dunno: SILVER GOLD GREENANY SUGESTIONS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 05:35 PM~17104556
> *THANKS IM GLAD PEOPLE LIKE   I WAS THINKIN ABOUT GETIN SOME LEAFING AND STRIPES BUT NOT SURE WHAT COLOR :dunno: SILVER  GOLD  GREENANY SUGESTIONS
> *


WELL THE GREEN ONE I GOT IM GONNA USE SOME GOLD CUZ I PUT GOLD PARTS ON IT...IT MAKES IT STAND OUT MORE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 05:38 PM~17104595
> *WELL THE GREEN ONE I GOT IM GONNA USE SOME GOLD CUZ I PUT GOLD PARTS ON IT...IT MAKES IT STAND OUT MORE!
> *


WELL I HAVE CHROME SO SIVER WOULD PROBABLY BE BEST W/ SOME GREEN MAYBE. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 05:54 PM~17104756
> *WELL I HAVE CHROME SO SIVER WOULD PROBABLY BE BEST W/ SOME GREEN MAYBE. THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah!!>..thats how i had it before....it used to be green pearl forest with silver leaf...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 06:38 PM~17105237
> *yeah!!>..thats how i had it before....it used to be green pearl forest  with silver leaf...
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS SIK :wow: YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IT NOW :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 07:06 PM~17105592
> *THATS SIK  :wow:  YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IT NOW :happysad:
> *


WELL IT GOT REAPINTED BUT SOMETHING BAD HAPPEN TO IT SO IM WORKIN ON THE BODY RITE NOW!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 05:35 PM~17104556
> *THANKS IM GLAD PEOPLE LIKE   I WAS THINKIN ABOUT GETIN SOME LEAFING AND STRIPES BUT NOT SURE WHAT COLOR :dunno: SILVER  GOLD  GREENANY SUGESTIONS
> *


I THINK THE GOLD AND LIGHT GREEN WILL LOOK GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17104307
> *DAMN I STAND CORRECTED  WELL ITS BEEN A WHILE THIS IS THE GONNA BE THE FIRST TIME OUT COMPETING IN LRM SHOW SINCE LIKE ABOUT 2005-2006 BUT I ALWAYS HIT THE LOCAL SHOWS WITH A BIKE I'VE ALWAYS HAD LOWRIDER BIKES BUT NONE LIKE THIS ONE  :biggrin:
> *



I WAS CONFUSE TO WHEN I START TAKING MY BIKES TO LRM. SO MANY RULES. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 06:38 PM~17105237
> *yeah!!>..thats how i had it before....it used to be green pearl forest  with silver leaf...
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 07:17 PM~17105710
> *WELL IT GOT REAPINTED BUT SOMETHING BAD HAPPEN TO IT SO IM WORKIN ON THE BODY RITE NOW!...
> *


DAMN!!! That Sucks Say no More


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 11:33 PM~17109074
> *DAMN!!! That Sucks Say no More
> *


BUT ILL GET IT DONE SOON HOMIE!!>..


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17107976
> *I THINK THE GOLD AND LIGHT GREEN WILL LOOK GOOD.
> *


Yeah my Bro Told That Would Look Good w/ Gold Accents Like Gold Nuts & Bolts Little Shit Like That


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 11:34 PM~17109081
> *BUT ILL GET IT DONE SOON HOMIE!!>..
> *


COOL! COOL! THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 11:48 PM~17109177
> *COOL! COOL! THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR!  :thumbsup:
> *


I ALREADY TOOK A LONG BREAK ON IT HOMIE....SINCE NOVEMBER :0


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 16 2010, 03:35 PM~16310831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU KNOW SOME ONE WHO CAN TAKE THE RIM APART & PAINT SOME TWISTED SPOKES???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 11:54 PM~17109218
> *DO YOU KNOW SOME ONE WHO CAN TAKE THE RIM APART & PAINT SOME TWISTED SPOKES???
> *


ITS EAZY HOMIE....ALL U NEED IS A SCREW DRIVER!!!...I DO MINE SO EASY!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 11:57 PM~17109236
> *ITS EAZY HOMIE....ALL U NEED IS A SCREW DRIVER!!!...I DO MINE SO EASY!
> *


What About Putin Them Back Together Isn't That Shit  Confusing ? And Every One Is Tellin Me That Can Fuck Up The Balance or Somethin And The Spokes Need To Be Torqed


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17109298
> *What About Putin Them Back Together Isn't That Shit Confusing ? And Every One Is Tellin Me That Can Fuck Up The Balance or Somethin And The Spokes Need To Be Torqed
> *


YES....ITS HARD TO BALANCE THEM...SO AFTER U PUT THEM BACK TOGETHER TAKE EM TO A BIKE SHOP N THEYLL DO EM RIGHT!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh Cool Thanks Man
--------------------

MYSPACE.COM/FLEETANGEL

GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG

~2010 HERE WE COME~
--MAKIN BITCHES HATE WHILE THEY MAKE ME FAMOUS--
*FALLEN ANGEL....*COMING OUT SOON!!!

FLEETANGEL....OUT N 2011

"ARTISTIC IMPRESSIONS" SANDBLASTING N METAL ENGRAVING....805 4334447
"INEVITABLE CREATIONZ" BODY SHOP
*CHECK THIS OUT*
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AveJSRL8KgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AveJSRL8KgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17109356
> *Oh Cool Thanks Man
> --------------------
> 
> ...


DAMN PERRO THAT SHITS SCARY!!!!I LOWERED THE VOLUME BEFORE THE HALF MINUTE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:19 AM~17109374
> *DAMN PERRO THAT SHITS SCARY!!!!I LOWERED THE VOLUME BEFORE THE HALF MINUTE
> *


CRAZY HUH!!! MY BRO SHOWED ME THAT TODAY IT'S A TRIP I WOULD'VE RAN TO!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 AM~17109412
> *CRAZY HUH!!! MY BRO SHOWED ME THAT TODAY IT'S A TRIP I WOULD'VE RAN TO!!!!
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!...I HAVE THAT TATTOED ON MY ARM!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:27 AM~17109424
> *FUCK YEAH!!!...I HAVE THAT TATTOED ON MY ARM!
> *


WATCHA!! NOW YOU HAVE SUMTHIN TO REMEMBER WHEN YOOU LOOK AT THE TAT! YOU SHOULD GET THAT THING WHATEVER IT WAS MURALED ON THE BIKE!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 12:33 AM~17109462
> *WATCHA!! NOW YOU HAVE SUMTHIN TO REMEMBER WHEN YOOU LOOK AT THE TAT! YOU SHOULD GET THAT THING WHATEVER IT WAS MURALED ON THE BIKE!
> *


THATS WUT I WAS THINKING!....IT WOULD LOOK SICK!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:46 AM~17109475
> *THATS WUT I WAS THINKING!....IT WOULD LOOK SICK!
> *


HELL YEAH IT WOULD!!! tHAT FUCKEN VIDEO GOT ME ALL PARANIOD THA DAM CATS FIGHTING OUTSIDE MY DOOR THIER FUCKEN LOUD


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

AND I GOT SOME MORE CRAZY VIDEOS SHOULD I POST THEM


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 12:55 AM~17109533
> *AND I GOT SOME MORE CRAZY VIDEOS SHOULD I POST THEM
> *


POST EM UP TOMORROW HOMIE....IM GOING TO SLEEEP ALREADY!!!HAHA....ALRATO!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:57 AM~17109545
> *POST EM UP TOMORROW HOMIE....IM GOING TO SLEEEP ALREADY!!!HAHA....ALRATO!
> *


CIMON LOCO I'LL POST THEM IN MY LOWRIDER BIKE FORUM COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 01:00 AM~17109558
> *CIMON LOCO I'LL POST THEM IN MY LOWRIDER BIKE FORUM COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDER BIKES
> *


ORALE ILL TAKE A LOOK AT THEM TOMORROW...GOODNITE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 01:00 AM~17109565
> *ORALE ILL TAKE A LOOK AT THEM TOMORROW...GOODNITE!
> *


U 2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 5 2010, 11:54 PM~17109218
> *DO YOU KNOW SOME ONE WHO CAN TAKE THE RIM APART & PAINT SOME TWISTED SPOKES???
> *



I HERD MANNY BIKE SHOP COULD DO IT. LIKW ONE STOP SHOP. I TOOK THE RIMS APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AFTER IT WAS PAINTED,


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:05 AM~17110889
> *I HERD MANNY BIKE SHOP COULD DO IT. LIKW ONE STOP SHOP. I TOOK THE RIMS APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AFTER IT WAS PAINTED,
> *


Yeah Thanks But where that at Is Close to Palm Springs :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17111717
> *Yeah Thanks But where that at Is Close to Palm Springs :dunno:
> *


NAH ITS ON LA


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17111765
> *NAH ITS ON LA
> *


OH!! Im Try To Find A Shop Out Here That Can Do It! Did That Shop Charge you 4 That??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17111840
> *OH!!  Im Try To Find A Shop Out Here That Can Do It! Did That Shop Charge you 4 That??
> *


HEY WHERE THE VIDEOS AT?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 09:50 AM~17111858
> *HEY WHERE THE VIDEOS AT?
> *


AH!! Laters Dogg I'm On The Computer At School Rite Now! The Bell Just Rang Gone. But Laters Sure


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17111885
> *AH!! Laters Dogg I'm On The Computer At School Rite Now! The Bell Just Rang Gone. But Laters  Sure
> *


ORALE.....U BACKIN SKOOL????...IM STILL ON SPRING BREAK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17111840
> *OH!!  Im Try To Find A Shop Out Here That Can Do It! Did That Shop Charge you 4 That??
> *


IDK HOMIE. I DID EVERYTHING MYSELF. EXCEPT PAINTIN THE RIMS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17119505
> *LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cool sweet idea , thats messy as hell to work with though ,, ive done it


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17119505
> *LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dAMN wAT aRE YOU dOIN??? iS tHAT a BASE COAT?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 10:01 AM~17111944
> *ORALE.....U BACKIN SKOOL????...IM STILL ON SPRING BREAK!
> *


LUCKY!!! WE SHOULD HAVE HAD ANOTHER WEEK THATS B/S WE ALREADY IN CALI'S LOWEST SCORING SCHOOLS!!! THE TOP OF THE BOTTOM...HAHA


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*some pics i took today*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I DROVE THROUGH PALM SPRINGS AT NIGHT THOSE BIG ASS FANS SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME LOL. WHAT'S UP GT JR LOOKING GOOD. (THE BIKE) LOL. HOW U BEEN?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD JR.*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17119505
> *LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DATZ A LOT OF FLAKEZ!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 12:56 AM~17120291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:05 PM~17125199
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!
> *


THANKS G...BUT IT STIIL AIN'T DONE...GOTTA GET SOME PARTS DIPPED & HAV 2 HIT THE BIKE SHOPS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 12:56 AM~17120291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BIKE HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 7 2010, 01:36 AM~17120438
> *I DROVE THROUGH PALM SPRINGS AT NIGHT THOSE BIG ASS FANS SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME LOL. WHAT'S UP GT JR LOOKING GOOD. (THE BIKE) LOL. HOW U BEEN?
> *



I BEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 12:01 PM~17123509
> *EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD JR.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 05:55 PM~17126228
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 04:57 PM~17126243
> *:wave:
> *


WATS UP BRO .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 10:25 PM~17129719
> *WATS UP BRO .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 8 2010, 09:55 PM~17140502
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:50 PM~17119505
> *LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 9 2010, 08:46 PM~17148957
> *
> *



WHATS UP ANDREW HOW U BEEN HOMIE. HOW UR BIKE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2010, 02:35 AM~17150804
> *WHATS UP ANDREW HOW U BEEN HOMIE. HOW UR BIKE.
> *


its going better now...things are going how they should now/..shell be ready by san bernandino :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 10 2010, 01:30 PM~17153042
> *its going better now...things are going how they should now/..shell be ready by san bernandino :biggrin:
> *



DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## luckcharm818 (Nov 15, 2009)

whatz up GOOD TIMES TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Apr 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17155144
> *whatz up GOOD TIMES TTT
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE. HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL PROBABLY BE GETTN IT CUT SOON ..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:53 PM~17165334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TIGHT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 04:23 AM~17165918
> *TIGHT :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


GOD DAMMMMMM YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE THAT,S REAL THIGHT WORK !!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:53 PM~17165334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 07:54 AM~17167007
> *GOD  DAMMMMMM  YOU  GOT THAT  RIGHT  HOMIE  THAT,S  REAL  THIGHT  WORK  !!!!    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



WHATS UP BRO THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT MY TOPIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*I NEED PRO HOPPER BIKE CYCLINDERS FOR THE BIKE ANYBODY SELLING SOME PLEASE PM ME. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

DAMMMMMMMMM LOCO WE CAN SEE IT SHINE ALL THE WAY OVER HERE :biggrin: ME LIKE IT ALOT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 11:48 AM~17169079
> *DAMMMMMMMMM LOCO WE CAN SEE IT SHINE ALL THE WAY OVER HERE :biggrin: ME LIKE IT ALOT :thumbsup:
> *



THATS JUST THE FLAKE CANT WAIT TO HE STARTS PAINTING AND PATTERNS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT EDITION *

































fender braces, 








seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel








and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2010, 11:59 AM~17168626
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick puro flake


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:59 PM~17176065
> *:0  :0 sick puro flake
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN. HOW THE BIKES DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

this is what u call flake the f??k out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 03:05 AM~17226021
> *this is what u call flake the f??k  out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 04:05 AM~17226021
> *this is what u call flake the f??k  out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 02:05 AM~17226021
> *this is what u call flake the f??k  out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP PEOPLE. THANKS FOR STOPPN BY CHECKN OUT THE TOPIC.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:42 PM~17248761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 im gonna need sunglasses when i see that in person :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 20 2010, 12:44 PM~17248778
> *:0  :0 im gonna need sunglasses when i see that in person :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 05:14 PM~17250616
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 20 2010, 10:44 PM~17255582
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

just shot 2 more coats on the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 08:29 PM~17265110
> *just shot 2 more coats on the frame :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW DOES IT LOOK SO FAR IN PERSON..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM HOPING I GET THIS BIKE OUT FOR VEAGS SUPER SHOW. TELL ME WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK SO FAR. ITS GOING TO TAKE ME WHILE CAUSE I GOT BILLS AND THE CITY CUT MY DAMN HOURS.  BUT ITS ALL GOOD. ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF THE PARTS WHEN I GET THEM BACK. TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK. NO HATERS ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

AND I DROP OFF GT EDITION . GETTING THE BACK WHEEL FIBER GLASS. IM GOING BY LOWRIDER RULES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL SOMETHING I FOUND IN CURLY TOPIC HE DOING FOR ME TO ...MY CONTINETAL KIT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SOME PARTS TO GT EDITION...FORKS AND SISSY BARS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ITS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT CURLY DOES TO IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE. 

MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

fender braces, 










seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel










and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL UPDATE I GOT TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL PROBABLY BE GETTN IT CUT SOON ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 10:43 PM~17266397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:21 AM~17269366
> *:wow:
> *



WE NEED TO GET ALL THESE PARTS DONE QUICK AND GET THIS BIKE DONE SO I START WORKING ON A CAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 PM~17265314
> *:biggrin: HOW DOES IT LOOK SO FAR IN PERSON..
> *


its looking real good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17270850
> *WE NEED TO GET ALL THESE PARTS DONE QUICK AND GET THIS BIKE DONE SO  I START WORKING ON A CAR..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ADDED MORE CLEAR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 05:49 AM~17358132
> *  WHAT'S UP
> *


JUST HERE TAKN A BREAK FROM STUDYING WHAT ABOUT U .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MORE PICS COMING SOON.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2010, 08:27 PM~17379337
> *MORE PICS COMING SOON.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP. SORRY FOR NO UPDATES YET. SLOWING DOWN A LIL GOT TO GET THE OTHER BIKE READY FOR SAN BERDINO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lil update on the bike.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17266420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin sick u shoulda got the flakes blue tho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17728843
> *thats fukin sick u shoulda got the flakes blue tho
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*THESE ARE THE LAST PICS IM GOING TO POST TO THE BIKE FINISH. *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17730294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick cant wait to see it finished


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 07:03 PM~17730297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: THAT ,S LOOKING GREAT ALREADY I CAN,T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH !!!! 
GREAT JOB BRO KEEP IT ON !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 03:03 PM~17730297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 9 2010, 01:08 PM~17738987
> *thats sick cant wait to see it finished
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 02:05 PM~17739417
> *:0  :wow:  THAT ,S  LOOKING  GREAT ALREADY  I  CAN,T  WAIT  TO  SEE  IT  FINISH  !!!!
> GREAT  JOB  BRO  KEEP  IT ON  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS UP BRO THANKS FOR THE COMMENT. HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 02:13 PM~17739506
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *



WHATS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey i was just looking around and thats a really cool stand you got you can flip it over and every thing thumbs up o the stand as well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 04:24 PM~17740909
> *hey i was just looking around and thats a really cool stand you got  you can flip it over and every thing  thumbs up o the stand as well
> *



THATS CURLY IDEAL I LIKE THE STAND TO. I THINK ITS REAL GOOD IDEAL TO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it is i like lol very versatile


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 04:28 PM~17740938
> *it is i like lol very versatile
> *



TOMOROW IM GOING TO SEE ABOUT THE POSTRY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill be waiting am a hour ahead of you just so you know


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 07:21 PM~17740875
> *WHATS UP BRO THANKS FOR THE COMMENT. HOW U BEEN
> *


thing are going well here i,m almost finish whit my 
new display and my bike !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
& again great job bro keep it on !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 06:03 PM~17741760
> *thing  are going well  here  i,m almost  finish  whit my
> new  display  and  my  bike !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> &  again  great  job bro  keep  it  on  !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



FOR REAL DAMN I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. WHAT U ADDING IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

anytime if you am all need anything just holla at me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 9 2010, 08:41 PM~17743700
> *anytime if you am all need anything just holla at me
> *



THANKS HOMIE REALLY I JUST NEED HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 05:03 PM~17730297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 11:24 PM~17743419
> *FOR REAL DAMN I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. WHAT U ADDING IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN :biggrin:
> *



WELL FOR 1 A NEW CONTI-KIT , PINSTRIPING, I-POD HOLDER AND ALOT MORE ENGRAVING  I KEEP THE REST
FOR WHEN IT WILL BE ALL FINISH !!! :biggrin:  
I,LL POST YOU PICS IF YOU LIKE TO .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753982
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753982
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 11 2010, 10:22 AM~17759438
> *
> WELL  FOR  1  A  NEW  CONTI-KIT  , PINSTRIPING, I-POD HOLDER  AND ALOT  MORE ENGRAVING    I KEEP  THE  REST
> FOR  WHEN  IT WILL  BE  ALL  FINISH  !!!  :biggrin:
> ...



THATS COOL BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AND YEA POST SOME PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 10 2010, 11:57 PM~17756462
> *:wow:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM DOGG THAT BIKE IS GONNA LOOK FUCKING BAD!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 10:54 PM~17743841
> *THANKS HOMIE REALLY I JUST NEED HYDROLIC CYCLINDERS.
> *


YEA I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A PAIR TO LOL


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 04:03 PM~17730297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its looking good homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 11 2010, 05:11 PM~17762804
> *DAM DOGG THAT BIKE IS GONNA LOOK FUCKING BAD!!  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE. ITS MY CLUB BIKE SO GOT TO MAKE IT LOOK REALLY GOOD BRO. THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 11 2010, 07:02 PM~17763669
> *its looking good homie :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2010, 06:58 PM~17763631
> *YEA I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A PAIR TO LOL
> *



I FOUND PAIR JUST WAITN ON HIM TO PICK THEM UP SO I CAN GET THEM . :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 12 2010, 09:23 AM~17767009
> *I FOUND PAIR JUST WAITN ON HIM TO PICK THEM UP SO I CAN GET THEM .  :biggrin:
> *


lucky you can wait i bet id be stoked :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 09:28 AM~17767041
> *lucky you can wait i bet id be stoked :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking what you get them for


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 09:39 AM~17767107
> *if you dont mind me asking what you get them for
> *



I HAVENT GOT THEM YET IM WAITN ON HIM TO GET THE CYCLINDERS.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wow: ttt good topic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 12 2010, 07:26 PM~17770345
> *:wow: ttt good topic
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17730294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: BADASS YOU DOING IT BIG LIL G :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD
LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENT JUST TRYN TO PUSH IT AS FAR AS I CAN GO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 04:27 PM~17818144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 06:27 PM~17818144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I love the flakes in this paint job  this is going to be one bad ride


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 07:27 PM~17818144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMMMMM !!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :worship: 
THAT,S 1 SICK JOB BRO !!!! :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 04:27 PM~17818144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 18 2010, 01:36 PM~17825561
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 18 2010, 12:49 PM~17825243
> *
> DAMMMMMMMM  !!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD ASSS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 18 2010, 04:32 PM~17826942
> *BAD ASSS
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

gt edition


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

keep up the good work 
i like it 
it is looking bad ass  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 18 2010, 10:15 PM~17829386
> *keep up the good work
> i like it
> it is looking bad ass   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno: ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 20 2010, 08:27 AM~17837685
> *hno:  hno: ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 20 2010, 12:50 PM~17838791
> *:biggrin:
> *


  men like the frame simple and clean that's how iam doing my bicycle o.g style i was goin to do the 3-d tank..should be done with the frame soon waitin on manny to ship some stuff by this thursday..This is my frame simple


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 20 2010, 06:45 PM~17840755
> *  men like the frame simple and clean that's how iam doing my bicycle o.g  style i was goin to do the 3-d tank..should be done with the frame soon waitin on manny to ship some stuff by this thursday..This is my frame simple
> 
> 
> ...



its clean frame homie. thats what i like bikes to be build looking like a bike im not all in to that crazy ass shit where bike looks like a transformer because u cant ride them. but ur frame is real nice post more pics when u get more stuff


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 21 2010, 10:25 AM~17844939
> *its clean frame homie. thats what i like bikes to be build looking like a bike im not all in to that crazy ass shit where bike looks like a transformer because u cant ride them. but ur frame is real nice post more pics when u get more stuff
> *


yup old school style the way i like


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 22 2010, 06:06 PM~17859381
> *yup old school style the way i like
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Lil GT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 AM~17883040
> *Supp Lil GT :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Qvo homie  T T T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 PM~17886311
> *Qvo homie   T T T
> *



:wave:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:26 PM~17828169
> *gt edition
> 
> 
> ...


where u get your cylinders


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2010, 11:26 AM~17886261
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN
> *


Just been chillin homie & you? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 25 2010, 07:13 PM~17889031
> *where u get your cylinders
> *



lets just say its hard to find, and im still lookn for another pair for gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 26 2010, 12:59 AM~17891277
> *Just been chillin homie & you? :biggrin:
> *



here chilln at work. tryn make that money. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17894076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NEED TO HIT YOU UP LATER ON A SPECIAL PROJECT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 26 2010, 03:27 PM~17894108
> *NEED TO HIT YOU UP LATER ON A SPECIAL PROJECT
> *



LET ME KNOW BRO I GOT HOOKS UP ON DIFFERENT THINGS HERE IN LA. EVEN CUSTOM LASER PARTS.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 26 2010, 03:18 PM~17894076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLAKE JOB!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 26 2010, 02:18 PM~17894076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 05:27 PM~17818144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAUMMMM THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17913776
> *DAAAUMMMM THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT CLEAN  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

can wait to see it at a car show..ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 04:28 PM~17919643
> * can wait to see it at a car show..ttt
> *



ILL BE OUT THERE IN TEXAS ONCE IT DONE.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 08:28 PM~17921191
> *ILL BE OUT THERE IN TEXAS ONCE IT DONE.
> *


 hno: hno: COOL THAT WOULD BE NICE !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17921214
> *hno:  hno:  COOL THAT WOULD BE NICE  !
> *



IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN WHAT BIKE DO YOU OWN. :biggrin: THERE ALOT CLEAN ASS BIKES IN TEXAS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT gt edition


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/ this was my old bicycle just redoing like 75% of it should look better then before  Full custom


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17921383
> *http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/ this was my old bicycle just redoing  like 75% of it should look better  then before    Full custom
> *


WOOW I SEE SOME COMPETITION!!>....I HAVE THE ISSUE OF LRM WHEN IT WAS FEATURED!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17921383
> *http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/ this was my old bicycle just redoing  like 75% of it should look better  then before    Full custom
> *



I ALWAYS LIKE THAT BIKE. :biggrin:  BUT DIDNT U KNOCK IT DOWN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17921473
> *WOOW I SEE SOME COMPETITION!!>....I HAVE THE ISSUE OF LRM WHEN IT WAS FEATURED!!!
> *



ITS GOING TO BE FUN WHEN I COMPETE WITH HIS CLEAN ASS BIKE. JUST REMEMBER UR IN IT TO  BUT WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17922997
> *ITS GOING TO BE FUN WHEN I COMPETE WITH HIS CLEAN ASS BIKE. JUST REMEMBER UR IN IT TO   BUT WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE
> *


  thats the best way to do it build a bicycle win or loose its about having "GOODTIMES" at show..This is a good topic lets keep it Gt Edition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:11 PM~17923054
> *  thats the best way to do it build a bicycle win or loose its about having "GOODTIMES" at show..This is a good topic lets keep it Gt Edition
> *



YES SIR THANKS BRO...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:06 PM~17922997
> *ITS GOING TO BE FUN WHEN I COMPETE WITH HIS CLEAN ASS BIKE. JUST REMEMBER UR IN IT TO   BUT WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE
> *


OH CHIT!....I FORGOT MINES FULL TOO!!>...STILL ILL KEEP UP ON THE GAME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17921283
> *TTT gt edition
> 
> 
> ...


wassup Good Times....
nice rims...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:16 PM~17923118
> *OH CHIT!....I FORGOT MINES FULL TOO!!>...STILL ILL KEEP UP ON THE GAME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17923135
> *wassup Good Times....
> nice rims...
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE

AND THANKS HOMIE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 30 2010, 01:22 AM~17923203
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> AND THANKS HOMIE
> *


.
HEY DID YOU GET MY TEXT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 30 2010, 03:05 AM~17924554
> *.
> HEY DID YOU GET MY TEXT
> *



when did u send it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:57 PM~17936744
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


WHY YOU MAD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17921283
> *TTT gt edition
> 
> 
> ...


kandy orange and goldleaf are such a great match :biggrin: 

for some inspiration:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 8 2010, 10:53 AM~17992704
> *kandy orange and goldleaf are such a great match  :biggrin:
> 
> for some inspiration:
> ...



YES IT IS BRO.  AND NICE BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT EDITION *</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 11 2010, 01:42 AM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
that,s bad ass great work homie !!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


oo nice. the frames looking clean. makes me wish mine wer ready to paint.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass frame that shit look clean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks for the comments homies.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users)*1 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC


i wonder who the stalker is. :biggrin: its all good because i havent post the rest of the parts i have


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 13 2010, 09:02 PM~18041001
> *
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what size is the flake you used ??? that is just fing crazy the way it looks


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 09:42 PM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 16 2010, 05:02 PM~18064462
> *what size is the flake you used ??? that is just fing crazy the way it looks
> *



IM NOT SURE HOMIE. YOU HAVE TO ASK CURLY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 16 2010, 07:14 PM~18065174
> *DAM ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *



THANKS HOMIE. HOW U BEEM


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 20 2010, 11:40 AM~18092716
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN. HOW THE ELCO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT EDITION* BUMPER KIT.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:45 PM~18103120
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> ...


that shit look tite


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 11:42 PM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:45 PM~18103120
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that sick bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD ASS BRO


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 03:45 PM~18103120
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAMMMM THAT,S SICK BRO IF YOU WANT TO SEE NEW PICS OF THE D-ICE
GO LOOK IN MY TOPIC ON PAGES 186,187 OR IF YOU WANT I COULD PM YOU SOME  ...
& AGAIN HOMIE I LOVE YOUR WORK IT,S REAL BAD ASS 
STUFF KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 10:38 PM~18108715
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DAMMMM  THAT,S  SICK BRO  IF YOU WANT TO SEE NEW PICS OF THE  D-ICE
> ...



I WAS JUST CHECKING OUT YOUR TOPIC TO BRO. YOUR BIKE IS REALLY CLEAN. I REALLY LIKE THE PARTS THAT CAME OUT THAT DTWIST DID. LATER ON ONCE THE BIKE IS ALL TOGETHER ILL START TAKING PARTS TO HIM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2010, 07:57 PM~18106647
> *BAD ASS BRO
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR CHECKING OUT MY PAGE. I KNOW ITS SLOW BUT HEY ITS HARD TO BUILD A BIKE WHEN IM A PART TIME WORKER AND PAYING BILLS. THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS AND YOUR TIME CHECKN OUT MY PAGE.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18112806
> *I WAS JUST CHECKING OUT YOUR TOPIC TO BRO. YOUR BIKE IS REALLY CLEAN. I REALLY LIKE THE PARTS THAT CAME OUT THAT DTWIST DID. LATER ON ONCE THE BIKE IS ALL TOGETHER ILL START TAKING PARTS TO HIM.
> *


THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS BRO 
& YUP THE DTWIST PARTS CAME OUT GREAT AND GIVE THE BIKE THAT 
LITTLE EXTRA !!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MY OTHER BIKE.  AT ROYAL FANTASIES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JR.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 07:07 AM~18141899
> *MY OTHER BIKE.  AT ROYAL FANTASIES
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS SAL AND TURTLE.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:07 AM~18141899
> *MY OTHER BIKE.  AT ROYAL FANTASIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:  
:wow: 

THAT,S CLEAN REAL NICE LOOKING BIKE 
HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18144354
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wow:
> 
> ...



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*THE BIKE IS GETTING REPAINTED. THE PAINT KEPT ON BUBBLING. SO CURLY IS REDOING THE WHOLE BIKE AGAIN *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 01:04 AM~18181786
> *THE BIKE IS GETTING REPAINTED. THE PAINT KEPT ON BUBBLING. SO CURLY IS REDOING THE WHOLE BIKE AGAIN
> *


 :0 
WHAT ??? 
TELL ME YOUR TALKING ABOULT THE RED BIKE RIGHT ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 10:46 PM~18182443
> *:0
> WHAT  ???
> TELL ME  YOUR TALKING ABOULT  THE  RED BIKE  RIGHT  ??
> *


THE GT EDITION


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:09 AM~18182660
> *THE GT EDITION
> *


 WTF HAPPEN BRO IT LOOK SO GOOD ???? 
:0  :thumbsdown:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 11:48 PM~18182892
> *WTF  HAPPEN  BRO IT  LOOK SO GOOD  ????
> :0    :thumbsdown:
> *



THE PAINT JUST STARED REACTING AT THE END. BUT I KNOW HE GOING TO DO A BETTER PAINT JOB WHAT HE DID BEFORE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I NEED YOUR HELP. WHAT COLOR IMPOSTRY SHOULD I GO WITH THIS BIKE. I DONT LIKE MY SEAT. SO I WAS THINKING PEANUT BUTTTER COLOR WITH ORANGE PIPING. WHAT DO U GUYS THINK.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18185377
> *
> I NEED YOUR HELP. WHAT COLOR IMPOSTRY SHOULD I GO WITH THIS BIKE. I DONT LIKE MY SEAT. SO I WAS THINKING PEANUT BUTTTER COLOR WITH ORANGE PIPING. WHAT DO U GUYS THINK.
> 
> ...


yes peanut butter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18186013
> *yes peanut butter
> *



ALRIGHT THANKS BRO.. I ALREADY GOT 2 VOTES ON THAT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE. *  :tears: :tears:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 06:12 PM~18187668
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears:  
WILL YOU GO FOR THE SAME COLORS & PATERNES ?? CUZ THEY WHERE REALLY KICK ASS 
BRO ... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18189906
> *:thumbsdown:  :tears:  :tears:
> WILL YOU GO FOR THE  SAME COLORS  & PATERNES ?? CUZ THEY WHERE  REALLY  KICK ASS
> BRO  ... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



I KNOW I REALLY LIKE THOSE PATTERNS. BUT ITS UP TO HIM. MAYBE HE WILL COME OUT OUT WITH SOMETHING BETTER, :biggrin: BUT I GIVE HIM PROPS ON WORKING ON THE FRAME AGAIN AND GIVING IT ANOTHER TRY. ALOT PAINTERS DONT DO THAT.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 10:11 PM~18190905
> *I KNOW I REALLY LIKE THOSE PATTERNS. BUT ITS UP TO HIM. MAYBE HE WILL COME OUT OUT WITH SOMETHING BETTER,  :biggrin: BUT I GIVE HIM PROPS ON WORKING ON THE FRAME AGAIN AND GIVING IT ANOTHER TRY. ALOT PAINTERS DONT DO THAT.
> *


u a lucky fool hahahhaah man u got money in da bank thats why lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 10:21 PM~18190977
> *u a lucky fool hahahhaah man u got money in da bank thats why lol
> *



HAHA IM BROKE ... HOW U BEEN


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 03:12 PM~18187668
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


that suck's bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Jul 30 2010, 10:27 PM~18191017
> *that suck's bro
> *



its all good homie. shit happens.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ORDERING MORE PARTS TONIGHT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: HI BRO HOW,S THING COMING ALONG WHIT YOUR BIKE PAINT JOB ???
IF YOUR INTRESETED THER ARE NEW DETAILS PICS OF MY BIKE
DURING ARE 4 TH ANNUAL LUXURIOUS BBQ ...  :wave:
NEW PICS OF BBQ ON PAGE , 195
PICS OF SCRAPE BY THE LAKE ON PAGES , 186 , 187 .  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18271253
> *:wave:  HI BRO HOW,S  THING  COMING  ALONG  WHIT YOUR  BIKE PAINT  JOB  ???
> IF  YOUR  INTRESETED THER  ARE NEW DETAILS  PICS  OF MY  BIKE
> DURING  ARE  4 TH  ANNUAL  LUXURIOUS  BBQ  ...   :wave:
> ...



I DONT KNOW YET BRO I HAVENT CHECK OUT THE BIKE YET BUT HE GOING TO REDO THE FLAKES THIS WEEK HE SAID SO ILL POST UP PICS THIS WEEKN. LAST NIGHT I JUST ORDER THE REST OF THE PARTS. SO FINALLY THE BIKE IS ALMOST COMPLETED I JUST NEED A KICK STAND AND MIRRORS AND SPRING AND A SPROKET I NEED TO GET IT CUDTOM. THEN THE BIKE IS COMPLETED NEXT BE ENGRAVING.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PS IM GOING TO UR TOPIC RIGHT NOW


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 13 2010, 06:04 AM~18300140
> *
> *


what's up bro how u been


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2010, 03:39 PM~18293648
> *TTT
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIE !!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 13 2010, 12:24 PM~18302393
> *
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  HOMIE  !!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


RIGHT HERE CHILLN AT WORK MAKING THE MONEY FOR THIS BIKE :biggrin: AND YOU BRO


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 13 2010, 03:55 PM~18302610
> *RIGHT HERE CHILLN AT WORK MAKING THE MONEY FOR THIS BIKE  :biggrin:  AND YOU BRO
> *



ME 2 I,M CHILLING WORKING ON NEW DRAWING FOR MY NEW FENDER & MURALS
TO COME ON MY BIKE .. :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  </span>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 13 2010, 01:01 PM~18302647
> *
> ME 2  I,M  CHILLING  WORKING  ON NEW  DRAWING  FOR MY  NEW FENDER  &  MURALS
> TO  COME ON MY  BIKE  ..  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    </span>
> *


all this stuff u do and people do to there bikes make me wish my bike was done already


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18354748
> *Ttt
> *


:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 19 2010, 08:34 PM~18357403
> *:wave:  :wave: :thumbsup:
> *



HEY HOMIE HOW U BEEN.. IM EXCITIED I GET ALL MY PARTS TOMOROW FINALLY. NEXT IS GETTN THEM ENGRAVED


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2010, 02:38 AM~18359394
> *HEY HOMIE HOW U BEEN.. IM EXCITIED I GET ALL MY PARTS TOMOROW FINALLY. NEXT IS GETTN THEM ENGRAVED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


really happy for you bro :biggrin: 
i can wait to see it !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18014475
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 20 2010, 09:41 AM~18361733
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEM


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 20 2010, 01:48 AM~18359847
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 20 2010, 02:35 PM~18363964
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 10:38 AM~18369211
> *:wave:
> *


what's up David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*gt edition updates*</span>

*RIMS AND RIM TRIMS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/10618101910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*CONTINETAL KIT *
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102151.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*FENDER BRACES*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102152.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*HYDROLIC PUMP*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*FORKS WITH CYCLINDERS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*SPROKET*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/l_ade91e7f9acc4b1b81a868df08028d78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*HANDLE BARS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*GT BADGE*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102154c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:red\'>*SEAT *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM JUST GOING TO CHROME OUT ALL THE PARTS ONLY JUST GET THE BIKE TOGETHER I GOT ANOTHER CAR.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 1 2010, 10:58 PM~18467122
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*I FOR GOT TO POST UP THE FENDERS. *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 11:49 PM~18467046
> *IM JUST GOING TO CHROME OUT ALL THE PARTS ONLY JUST GET THE BIKE TOGETHER I GOT ANOTHER CAR.
> *


yep its going to get harder now..trying to fix the car and bike..im doing that right now and its hard...im most doing the car..like chromeing it out.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 2 2010, 12:06 AM~18467545
> *yep its going to get harder now..trying to fix the car and bike..im doing that right now and its hard...im most doing the car..like chromeing it out.
> *


YEA IM JUST GOING TO DO THIS BIKE UP QUICK. AND START ON THE CAR SO I CAN WORRY ABOUT ONE. THE ENGRAVING I COULD DO HERE AND THERE. I ALSO GOT MORE PARTS BUT I HAVENT CUT THEM YET JUST WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW OF NEXT YEAR OR SOMETHING.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DID MORE UPDATES JUST WAITN ON MANNY TO FINISH IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 8 2010, 01:56 PM~18516184
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2010, 08:46 PM~18520464
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARE U GOING TO BE HOME TOMOROW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR *GT EDITION *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GAAAH-fukkkknnn DAMN!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18530403
> *GAAAH-fukkkknnn DAMN!!!! :cheesy:
> *


IM STILL MISSING LIL THINGS THAT DAVID HAVENT CUT YET.. I AINT GOING TO PUT IT ON FOR NEXT YEAR VEGAS SHOW.. 

AND THANK U FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND DESIGN U DID FOR ME... U DO GREAT WORK...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD ASS FENDERS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:45 PM~18530426
> *IM STILL MISSING LIL THINGS THAT DAVID HAVENT CUT YET.. I AINT GOING TO PUT IT ON FOR NEXT YEAR VEGAS SHOW..
> 
> AND THANK U FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND DESIGN U DID FOR ME... U DO GREAT WORK...
> *


my pleasure big homie. cant wait to see this thing in person


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18530758
> *my pleasure big homie.  cant wait to see this thing in person
> *


U WILLL SOON. ONCE ITS FINISH IM PLANING TO HIT A SHOW OUT IN TEXAS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:35 PM~18530295
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: parts look bad ass bro.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

them fenders are fucken krazy!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 10 2010, 12:35 AM~18530295
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :worship:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMMMMMMM THAT,S REAL INSANE BRO GREAT JOB !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 10:42 PM~18531079
> *:wow:  :cheesy: parts look bad ass bro.
> *



*kustombuilder</span>*


<span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS GUY THE ONE THAT DID MY PARTS. HE WILL BEAT THE PRICE OF OTHER PEOPLE... THANKS FOR DOING MY PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT....... GT 4 LIFE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 10 2010, 09:10 AM~18532954
> *kustombuilder</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS GUY THE ONE THAT DID MY PARTS. HE WILL BEAT THE PRICE OF OTHER PEOPLE... THANKS FOR DOING MY PARTS
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18583748
> *:angry:
> *


i dont like that face what up???


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 09:35 PM~18530295
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


they look sik i like them fenders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 04:00 PM~18585410
> *i dont like that face what up???
> *



PEOPLE ARE LAGGING AND HOLDING ME BACK I WOULD GOT THIS BIKE DONE FOR THIS VEGAS.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh sorry wish i chould help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 05:21 PM~18585857
> *oh sorry wish i chould help
> *



JUST LOOKN AROUND FOR A PAINTER. BUT A BAD ASS PAINTER.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

big turtle cant do what you need???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 06:33 PM~18585912
> *JUST LOOKN AROUND FOR A PAINTER. BUT A BAD ASS PAINTER.
> *


check this guy out he seems like he can lay paint. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556351


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18587314
> *check this guy out he seems like he can lay paint.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556351
> *



thanks homie ill see whats up


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 09:41 PM~18587422
> *thanks homie ill see whats up
> *


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

is this what he used to cut those crazy ass fenders, he didnt bend them himself, did he?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18587653
> *is this what he used to cut those crazy ass fenders, he didnt bend them himself, did he?
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN TIGHT.. NA WE NEEDED TO BEND THEM OUR SELF.. IT WAS REALLY EASY..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 10:23 PM~18587850
> *DAMN TIGHT.. NA WE NEEDED TO BEND THEM OUR SELF.. IT WAS REALLY EASY..
> *


they look real good from what i can tell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 16 2010, 09:30 PM~18587930
> *they look real good from what i can tell
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

SICK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 2 2010, 06:55 PM~18720781
> *SICK
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18530705
> *BAD ASS FENDERS
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 3 2010, 01:14 PM~18724712
> *X2
> *


THANKS.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for gt edition.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DAMN I HAVENT UPDATED THIS TOPIC FOR WHILE. BUT I NEVER COMPLETED THE ORIGNAL GT EDITION FRAME RUNNING IN TO PROBLMS. . I CONTUINTED BUILDING THE ORANGE BIKE AND PUTTING THE GT EDITION PARTS ON THE ORANGE BIKE. SO FAR IM DOING GOOD I GOT 3RD LAST YEAR IN VEGAS SHOW AND THIS YEAR I GOT 2ND PLACE. HERE SOME PICS FROM THE YEARS

GT EDITION WHEN I FIRST PUT TOGETHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SAN BERDINO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HERE THE FIRST TIME I PUT SOME OF THE CUSTOM PARTS ON AT THE LA SUPER SHOW.. I DONT KNOW WHAT I PLACE BUT THEY SAID I PLACE 3RD AND THN WHEN I WENT UP THY SAID I GOT 1ST. BUT THEY DIDNT HAVE FIRST PLACE TROPHY AND THEN THEY SAID THEY WILL GIVE ME 2ND...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

AFTER THE LA SUPER SHOW SOMEONE TOUCH MY BIKE AND SCRATCH IT AND CHIP IT COMING BACK FRM THE TROPHYS.. BUT I DIDNT TRIP I JUST ADD MORE STUFF FOR THE HATERS..MURALS DONE BY WIRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PUTTING THE BIKE TOGETHER AFTER


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ITS FIRST SHOW WITH THE MURA;S


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so what u do to da other frame?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2ND PLACE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I HAD A PHOTO SHOOT FOR PIN UP GIRLS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> so what u do to da other frame?


I SOLD IT TO SOMEONE FROM MY CHAPTER IN VIRGINIA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2ND PLACE


congrats homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I SOLD IT TO SOMEONE FROM MY CHAPTER IN VIRGINIA


o i c :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> congrats homie


THANK U BROTHER..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

GT Edition looking good. I miss Queen of the Streets what happened to that bike? :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TonyO said:


> GT Edition looking good. I miss Queen of the Streets what happened to that bike? :dunno:


THE OWNERS RETIRED IT RIGHT AFTER THE 2010 SUPER SHOW


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Shouts out to GT! Keep it up homie!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TonyO said:


> GT Edition looking good. I miss Queen of the Streets what happened to that bike? :dunno:



THAT BIKE GOT RETIRD BUT THEY BE BUSTING OUT WITH SOMETHING NEW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANK U FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS... IM HOPING GT EDITION WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK TO IT NEXT YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT BIKE GOT RETIRD BUT THEY BE BUSTING OUT WITH SOMETHING NEW.


Coming after Pirate bike? hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PIRATE TREASURE COMING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PIRATE TREASURE COMING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK..


call or text me when you get a min bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2ND PLACE


congrats brother :thumbsup: GOOD TIMES ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Next build started to strip it a little


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next build started to strip it a little


Pirate's treasure is looking good. I'm selling my old handlebars from Pirate bike which will work on that bike as well. They're chromed and engraved. Asking $175 plus shipping. Also have the sissybars too that might fit, your seat will sit low but they should work, might have to add a tab so they don't hit the rear skirts but they're chrome and engraved as well asking $160 plus shipping.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Jr you putting air or dro's on the new bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Jr you putting air or dro's on the new bike[/QUOTE
> 
> I DONT THINK IM GOING TO LIFT IT. MMAYBE AT THE END..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2ND PLACE


IT WAS A REAL NICE MEETING YOU AND SEE THE BIKE IN REAL !!!!! THAT,S A REAL CLEAN BAD ASS BIKE BROTHER !!!!!
KEEP IT ON I,LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WHIT MY BIKE THIS TIME !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's a bad ass gt seat on the bottom


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2ND PLACE


Those fenders are bad ass, who did them?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> IT WAS A REAL NICE MEETING YOU AND SEE THE BIKE IN REAL !!!!! THAT,S A REAL CLEAN BAD ASS BIKE BROTHER !!!!!
> KEEP IT ON I,LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WHIT MY BIKE THIS TIME !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


GOOD MEETING U TO BROTHER.. ILL BE OUT THERE WITH BOTH MY BIKES.. R U IN SEMI OR FULL. ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

inked1987 said:


> That's a bad ass gt seat on the bottom


THANKS BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Those fenders are bad ass, who did them?



TOP SECRET IF I TELL U I GOT TO KILL U .. :ninja:...LOL. JK.. JUSTD DESIGN MY FENDERS... KUSTOMBUILDER CUT IT..MANNY DID THE THIN TWIST ON THE EDGE...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Badass bike... keep up the good work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Badass bike... keep up the good work


THANK U BROTHER.. BUT MUCH PROPS ON UR BIKE. U HAVE CLEAN ASS BIKE....:thumbsup:.. WHEN U GOING TO BUST OUT WITH WITH IT AGAIN.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks bro... not any time soon haha kinda put it to the side but probably for vegas well see... like those fendres theyre clean!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Thanks bro... not any time soon haha kinda put it to the side but probably for vegas well see... like those fendres theyre clean!!


THE BIKE TO NICE TO BE PUT IN THE SIDE.. HOPEFULLY DOES COME TO VEGAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TOP SECRET IF I TELL U I GOT TO KILL U .. :ninja:...LOL. JK.. JUSTD DESIGN MY FENDERS... KUSTOMBUILDER CUT IT..MANNY DID THE THIN TWIST ON THE EDGE...


 What's his number? Those fenders are sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's his number? Those fenders are sick


HERE TEXT ME ILLL GET U MORE INFO 323 799 5260


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOOD MEETING U TO BROTHER.. ILL BE OUT THERE WITH BOTH MY BIKES.. R U IN SEMI OR FULL. ?


 that,s a good question i was asking my self mabe you could help me on that ? ?? 
should i get in the semi or full ??? r u in semi or full let,s say like your orange bike is it semi or full ??? :dunno: :nicoderm:
i got more parts coming in soon like fenders and wheels .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> that,s a good question i was asking my self mabe you could help me on that ? ??
> should i get in the semi or full ??? r u in semi or full let,s say like your orange bike is it semi or full ??? :dunno: :nicoderm:
> i got more parts coming in soon like fenders and wheels .



YOU CAN HAVE AS MUCH CUSTOM PARTS ON ANY BIKE AND U WILL STILL BE IN SAME CATORGORY.. FOR EXAMPLE STREET FRAME. IF HE DECIDES TO DO EVERYTHING CUSTOM AND DO CUSTOM FENDERS HE WILL STILL BE IN STREET. I WAS CHECKING UR BIKE OUT RIGHT NOW. I THINK U WILL BE IN FULL OR RADICAL.. SO IF I WAS U I WILL DO 3D ON UR FENDERS TO GET THOSE EXTRA POINTS LEAFING AND STGRIPPING TO.. THE GT BIKE AND ORANGE BIKE ARE BOTH SEMI. SEMI ONLY HAS FRONT TANK AND BACK SKIRT ONLY. ANYTHING AFTER THAT WILL GO IN FULL. SOMEONE CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG.. I JUST BUILD BIKES FOR FUN.. F THE TROPHYS..LOL.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU CAN HAVE AS MUCH CUSTOM PARTS ON ANY BIKE AND U WILL STILL BE IN SAME CATORGORY.. FOR EXAMPLE STREET FRAME. IF HE DECIDES TO DO EVERYTHING CUSTOM AND DO CUSTOM FENDERS HE WILL STILL BE IN STREET. I WAS CHECKING UR BIKE OUT RIGHT NOW. I THINK U WILL BE IN FULL OR RADICAL.. SO IF I WAS U I WILL DO 3D ON UR FENDERS TO GET THOSE EXTRA POINTS LEAFING AND STGRIPPING TO.. THE GT BIKE AND ORANGE BIKE ARE BOTH SEMI. SEMI ONLY HAS FRONT TANK AND BACK SKIRT ONLY. ANYTHING AFTER THAT WILL GO IN FULL. SOMEONE CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG.. I JUST BUILD BIKES FOR FUN.. F THE TROPHYS..LOL.


x2

for instance, my blue trike frame would go under full because it has tank,skirts,cap behind seat post,removed seat post,replaced seat post with custom cap.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> x2
> 
> for instance, my blue trike frame would go under full because it has tank,skirts,cap behind seat post,removed seat post,replaced seat post with custom cap.


BUT WHAT WOULD DICE BIKE BE IN..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUT WHAT WOULD DICE BIKE BE IN..


id say rad but thats just my opinion.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> id say rad but thats just my opinion.


I WAS THINKN THE SAME TO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU CAN HAVE AS MUCH CUSTOM PARTS ON ANY BIKE AND U WILL STILL BE IN SAME CATORGORY.. FOR EXAMPLE STREET FRAME. IF HE DECIDES TO DO EVERYTHING CUSTOM AND DO CUSTOM FENDERS HE WILL STILL BE IN STREET. I WAS CHECKING UR BIKE OUT RIGHT NOW. I THINK U WILL BE IN FULL OR RADICAL.. SO IF I WAS U I WILL DO 3D ON UR FENDERS TO GET THOSE EXTRA POINTS LEAFING AND STGRIPPING TO.. THE GT BIKE AND ORANGE BIKE ARE BOTH SEMI. SEMI ONLY HAS FRONT TANK AND BACK SKIRT ONLY. ANYTHING AFTER THAT WILL GO IN FULL. SOMEONE CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG.. I JUST BUILD BIKES FOR FUN.. F THE TROPHYS..LOL.


thx for your help & opinion me too i do it for the love of lowriding & fun of it .. :thumbsup: 
& i agree whit you on the trophys 
if you get one cool if you dont
so what !!!!

the real importent thing is like you say & i think that too
trophys are real not that importent the 
importent thing is to do it for the
fun of it and the love of 
lowrider !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> thx for your help & opinion me too i do it for the love of lowriding & fun of it .. :thumbsup:
> & i agree whit you on the trophys
> if you get one cool if you dont
> so what !!!!
> ...


YUP THAT WHATS IT ALL ABOUT MAN TO SHOW THE STUFF TO U BUILD AND REP UR CLUB TO THE FULLLEST.. 

BUT NEXT YEAR FOR RADICAL GOING TO BE KINDA HARD... TONY O AND ELITE GOING AT IT FOR THE BOTY AND THEY BOTH IN RADICAL.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YUP THAT WHATS IT ALL ABOUT MAN TO SHOW THE STUFF TO U BUILD AND REP UR CLUB TO THE FULLLEST..
> 
> BUT NEXT YEAR FOR RADICAL GOING TO BE KINDA HARD... TONY O AND ELITE GOING AT IT FOR THE BOTY AND THEY BOTH IN RADICAL.


 yeah your right on that anyway i already knew that my bike is no radical mabe a good full but not radical 
anyway i,ll come next year for the trip of showing my bike and have fun whit my brothers 
i dont care aboult trophys !!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> yeah your right on that anyway i already knew that my bike is no radical mabe a good full but not radical
> anyway i,ll come next year for the trip of showing my bike and have fun whit my brothers
> i dont care aboult trophys !!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


i cant wait to see ur bike in person. how r u bringing it down here. shipping it or drivin to vegas..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> i cant wait to see ur bike in person. how r u bringing it down here. shipping it or drivin to vegas..


 YEAH I,M SLOWLY STARTING TO THINK ABOULT IT BUT FIRST THING FIRST GOT TO FOCUS ON FINISH MY BIKE AND THENE START TO PUT $$$ DOWN IN MY BANK FOR THE TRIP CUZ I DONT JUST WANT TO GO TO VEGAS BUT OTHER SHOW IN THE USA BEFORE VEGAS .
(BUT DRIVING DOWN IS NOT OUT OF THE BEST WAY )
I,LL WILL LOOK AT SHIPING COST ANYWAY TO SEE THERE,S STILL ALOT OF TIME TO FIND THE BEST WAY BUT ONE THING IS SURE 
I,LL BE THERE !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP PIC FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP PIC FROM YESTERDAY


 Damn that looks even more clean with everything


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DjChey said:


> Damn that looks even more clean with everything


THANK U BROTHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :h5:


IT A CHANGE ALOT HUH ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IT A CHANGE ALOT HUH ...


:yes: A LOT A LOT.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

jr whats up with the wheels ??? i need


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes: A LOT A LOT.


THERE ALOT MORE TO DO TO GT EDITION I HAVENT HAD TIME FOR IT YET. I JUST GOT TO FINISH THE PIRATE BIKE FIRST,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> jr whats up with the wheels ??? i need


I SOLD THOSE WHEEL TO ANOTHER MEMBER IN PHONIEX. I HOOK HIIM UP FOR 60 BUCKS I THINK I FOR GOT..LOL.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dang lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MY BAD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP PIC FROM YESTERDAY


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THERE ALOT MORE TO DO TO GT EDITION I HAVENT HAD TIME FOR IT YET. I JUST GOT TO FINISH THE PIRATE BIKE FIRST,


Thats whats up.
your gonna have 2 quality bikes.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I WAS OUT THERE IN PALMDALE TODAY REPN THE MIGHTY GT.


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Who. Did the gt logo on ur mirror's


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WAS OUT THERE IN PALMDALE TODAY REPN THE MIGHTY GT.


why are the upgrades not on there yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

inked1987 said:


> Who. Did the gt logo on ur mirror's


ITS EASY BRO U CAN DO IT ON UR OWN. THEY SELL THE BOTTLE AT A ART STORE OR AT MICHEALS. IT SOME LIQUID U PUT ON THE GLASS AND IT MAKE LOOK LIKE SAND BLASTING. ALL U WOULD HAVE TO DO IS GET THE WINDOW STICKER AT STICKER PLACE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> why are the upgrades not on there yet


BECAUSE SOME GUY LESSTIME HASNT FINISH THE SECRET AND BECAUSE VEGAS SUPER SHOW IS NOT HERE YET..LOL.. I DONT WANT TO BUST OUT EARLY WITH ALL THE GOODIES..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BECAUSE SOME GUY LIL GOODTIMES CC HASNT FINISH THE SECRET AND BECAUSE AM SCARED IS NOT HERE YET..LOL.. I DONT WANT TO BUST OUT EARLY WITH ALL THE GOODIES..


now now thats not how we post to talk GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> now now thats not how we post to talk GT UP



HAHAHA I KNOW MANG. BUT I STILL GOT THE PIRATE BIKE TO IM NOT A BALLER LIKE U


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wats it called


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it called texture glass


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

bad ass bike loving the color :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

so were do you guys to get bike parts chrome or gold plated??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UPDATE ON THE PIRATE TREASURE. HOPEFULLY GET IT DONE MESA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LOWASME said:


> so were do you guys to get bike parts chrome or gold plated??


ONE OF MY BUDDYS FROM MY CLUB HE GOES UNDER AZ GTIMER. ILL TRY TO FIND HIM ILL SEND U A PM


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

real nice!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank u


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO. U COMIN TO THE MESA SHOW IN MARCH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes sir gt edition n pirate will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Are u going to b there


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I'll be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Yes I'll be there


U TAKING ANY BIKES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM GOING WITH THE SWORD FORKS. THEY LOOK BETTER THEN THE SKULL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U TAKING ANY BIKES...


I'm shootin to have a bike ready. If not I'll just show my Lil Tiger.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM GOING WITH THE SWORD FORKS. THEY LOOK BETTER THEN THE SKULL


Are those TonyO old parts? From his pirate bike? U gonna hurt some feelings with that bike bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Are those TonyO old parts? From his pirate bike? U gonna hurt some feelings with that bike bro


YEA THOSE ARE TONY O OLD. PARTS.. IM HOPING TO GET MORE SHIT DONE TO IT. THE RIMS ARE DIFFERENT AND MORE GOLD PARTS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm shootin to have a bike ready. If not I'll just show my Lil Tiger.


COOL BRO SEEE U THERE. HOW WAS UR XMAS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: hi goodtimer that,s some real dammm sick bike you got there !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hi goodtimer that,s some real dammm sick bike you got there !!!!


Thanks brother. Try my best to keep the bike looking good


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Wassup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup bro


nada just tryn to get the pirate bike parts finish for.mesa. how u been


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 412627


Looking good brotha....looks like I'm have to retire the RoadRunner with all the hard hittin semi's showing this year...!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

badass bike!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Looking good brotha....looks like I'm have to retire the RoadRunner with all the hard hittin semi's showing this year...!


Dont retire it bro. U got lots of time to up grade it a lot. Are u going to Mesa show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> badass bike!!


Thank u brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

El Callejero said:


>


GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM


looking even more bad ass then ever great work brother !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> looking even more bad ass then ever great work brother !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


THANKS BROTHER... HOW UR NEW PARTS COMING OUT..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THANKS BROTHER... HOW UR NEW PARTS COMING OUT..


not to well the production is real slow and not really moving for now ..but i hope thing will soon change !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> not to well the production is real slow and not really moving for now ..but i hope thing will soon change !!!!


U will get it done u have plenty of time b4 Vegas can't wait to see it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U will get it done u have plenty of time b4 Vegas can't wait to see it


thx for the good words brotha !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT 
wassup p.j Wats crakin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wat up Juan


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

See u in a few months bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


Not much just chillen what about u anything new on pirate bike and wassup 2 that blue frame u had


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 412617


nice!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi brother wasup !!!! :wave:
i just got great news my new custom wheels should be done real soon :thumbsup:
now it,s up to finish my custom fenders then i,ll be all done 
at last !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

EVILRIDER said:


> nice!


THANK YOU BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> hi brother wasup !!!! :wave:
> i just got great news my new custom wheels should be done real soon :thumbsup:
> now it,s up to finish my custom fenders then i,ll be all done
> at last !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


THATS WHATS UP BROTHER U ALWAYS MAKING A MOVE ON YOUR BIKES. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.. ARE U COMING TO THE MESA SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition up for sale. I will sell the bike with or with out the Gt parts. Don't make a dumb offer wen u know it's worth more. Paints is clean no scratch no chips.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition up for sale. I will sell the bike with or with out the Gt parts. Don't make a dumb offer wen u know it's worth more. Paints is clean no scratch no chips.



i guess you still dont believe in bike chain huh? lol..... if i was u i would take the fenders and wheels off im sure u dont want someone buying your bike with you club logo on it if there not in your club ... nice bike good luck on the sale. bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> i guess you still dont believe in bike chain huh? lol..... if i was u i would take the fenders and wheels off im sure u dont want someone buying your bike with you club logo on it if there not in your club ... nice bike good luck on the sale. bro


Lol na bro I just for get my chain a lot. But I always have it on at the main shows. That what I'm going to if someone offer me good cash I'm willn to take it off.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS WHATS UP BROTHER U ALWAYS MAKING A MOVE ON YOUR BIKES. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.. ARE U COMING TO THE MESA SHOW.


yo homie i just got the first pic of my new custom wheels there still in building process but it give a good ideas check it out in my topic and tell me what you think of it ok !!! 
i cant belive you want to sell your bike bro it kick ass so much !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> yo homie i just got the first pic of my new custom wheels there still in building process but it give a good ideas check it out in my topic and tell me what you think of it ok !!!
> i cant belive you want to sell your bike bro it kick ass so much !!!


LOOKS GOOD BRO I LIKE IT.. IT GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ENGRAVE.. IM SELLN SO I CAN FINISH THIS PROJEC I HAVE


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO I LIKE IT.. IT GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ENGRAVE.. IM SELLN SO I CAN FINISH THIS PROJEC I HAVE


:facepalm:hoooo shit a el caminio i love those there so cool my favorit one are the 1959 they look like a impala but whit a box !!!
ho and thx again for the good words !!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump from the homies at latins finest cc/bc


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM


Hopefully has a better look on it for Mesa I got some parts coming n n some gold


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM



:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition up for sale. I will sell the bike with or with out the Gt parts. Don't make a dumb offer wen u know it's worth more. Paints is clean no scratch no chips.


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mesa almost here  n the parts r almost here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Some gold for the pirate bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

See u in Mesa bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> See u in Mesa bro


Are u taking anything to mesa


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u taking anything to mesa


Not sure yet bro. I wants murals done but idk if I have enough time to get them done. I did register my Lil Tiger, might sell it at the show lol..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U have Enuff time b4 the show I did my murals week b4 Vegas don't give up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U have Enuff time b4 the show I did my murals week b4 Vegas don't give up


My work schedule makes it a bit hard in takin my frame to the shop since its like 20 miles away, but I'm trying bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My work schedule makes it a bit hard in takin my frame to the shop since its like 20 miles away, but I'm trying bro


Hopefully u make it on time. If not save the murals for Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hopefully I have both bikes out for traffic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM READY FOR MESA NOW.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Hell yeah bro, I'll see u in Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Did u end up gettn ur murals bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

No bro, a pedal car turned into my primary project. Its almost done just needs leafing and a seat and its done......for now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tight bro i hope it gets done when r u movin in Friday or Saturday


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Tight bro i hope it gets done when r u movin in Friday or Saturday


Well I'm on leave from my club but I might be there Saturday morning. When u guys movin in?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

We rolling in Friday night so we can party that same night n not wake up early to move in the cars lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We rolling in Friday night so we can party that same night n not wake up early to move in the cars lol


That's cool bro. U bringing both bikes? Where u guys gonna party at? I might hang out with Turtle when he gets here lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol well u should just roll on Friday with us n meet up n party with us. I'm not sure they r looking for a spot becuz goin to be lot of gt this year


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol well u should just roll on Friday with us n meet up n party with us. I'm not sure they r looking for a spot becuz goin to be lot of gt this year


There's always a lot of GT bro lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Haha we hoping to be more then last year in cars


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure ya gonna roll deep like always. Lmk when u get here I may be able to swing by and say what's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How far u live from Mesa ?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How far u live from Mesa ?


About 15 miles


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not bad I got 6 hour drive lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

After Mesa gt edition getting lil make over. Waiting on justdeez for new cads .. Getting ready for the la super show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For Mesa gt edition getting lil make over.thanks justdeez for new cads ..


you mean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

He send them to u ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

They getting plated already


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clean =D


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt and pirate Is ready for Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats bro ur bikes were looking bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> congrats bro ur bikes were looking bad ass


Thank you brother congrats on ur win to. Do u know who got 3rd in semi


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you brother congrats on ur win to. Do u know who got 3rd in semi


no not at all i thought ur other bike got it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope the pirate didn't . But it's all good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank for the pics


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Bikes were looking chingon homie congrats on the win! Pirate bike was looking good it should of placed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks poison. How ur bike coming along brother


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Its coning out coo bro!! Cnt wait to go out to the shows with it kinda miss those days!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Its coning out coo bro!! Cnt wait to go out to the shows with it kinda miss those days!


I know how u feel brother. R u busting out with it la super show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition going back to the drawing board won't be out to Colorado


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition and pirate treasure at Mesa


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

GT is definitely one of my favorites bikes out right now, pirate bikes coming together real nice too man.

keep up the great work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> GT is definitely one of my favorites bikes out right now, pirate bikes coming together real nice too man.
> 
> keep up the great work


Thank u brother


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

4 sure kid,,, I remember when you was getting all the parts designed and just starting it... glad to see it done, definately came out real good.. I have a real good feeling about a photoshoot or two coming your way with that bike.. It's definately worth some great pics from a great camera.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 4 sure kid,,, I remember when you was getting all the parts designed and just starting it... glad to see it done, definately came out real good.. I have a real good feeling about a photoshoot or two coming your way with that bike.. It's definately worth some great pics from a great camera.


Thank u brother. I hope so to that be nice. But I still got lot of more ideals for it. Vegas it will have a better look to it. How ur radical coming along


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u brother. I hope so to that be nice. But I still got lot of more ideals for it. Vegas it will have a better look to it. How ur radical coming along


cool, cool. 
Blue Crush is pretty much complete. doing little things here and there to upgrade now and than but, not in a rush to bust it out any time soon because my deployments up in the air, we were suppose to be gone in February now its pushed back until summer time. Either way wouln't be able to show it. Maybe one day, lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> cool, cool.
> Blue Crush is pretty much complete. doing little things here and there to upgrade now and than but, not in a rush to bust it out any time soon because my deployments up in the air, we were suppose to be gone in February now its pushed back until summer time. Either way wouln't be able to show it. Maybe one day, lol


:twak:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

mr.casper said:


> :twak:


yea yea, i know maybe i'll just sell it to DZine and have him bling it up


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea yea, i know maybe i'll just sell it to DZine and have him bling it up


:rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump  if it all goes well gt edition have nice stuff n accerioes on it for Vegas. Just got more parts cut for it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up bro how u been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up bro how u been?


Going alright just in pain in my knee. How u been


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's wrong with ur knees bro? I'm gonna get started on a box caprice I just bought


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's wrong with ur knees bro? I'm gonna get started on a box caprice I just bought


I mess my ligament in my knee on Saturday from my bike. I was going home my chain pop and instead of me eating shit I use my leg to stop me n from the force I felt something weird n hurted n when I stand up my knee tweak to the side n I ate shit... That's cool brother u have any pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

That sucks bro hope u get better soon. I have pics on my FB I dunno how to post here


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That sucks bro hope u get better soon. I have pics on my FB I dunno how to post here


I'm amazed u even know how to walk idiota.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm amazed u even have a girlfriend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Add me on fb [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

At traffic show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks brother


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> I'm amazed u even know how to walk idiota.


:bowrofl:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131303a by Torres_01, on Flickr
Best chrome out there man. 
Sh't was blinding me.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> 05131303a by Torres_01, on Flickr
> Best chrome out there man.
> Sh't was blinding me.


Thanks brother n nice pic. Sucks it didn't place but it's all good


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks brother n nice pic. Sucks it didn't place but it's all good


Thanks bro. I try.
Some people just don't pay attention to details man. 
I liked the twist on the fenders. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thanks bro. I try.
> Some people just don't pay attention to details man.
> I liked the twist on the fenders. :thumbsup:


Thank manny bike shop did it. La super show it should have new stuff to it give lil change to it n hopefully have extra cash for new paint job some blind people could see the patterns n detail Lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank manny bike shop did it. La super show it should have new stuff to it give lil change to it n hopefully have extra cash for new paint job some blind people could see the patterns n detail Lol


lol. people be tripping man.
Who did your murals?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> lol. people be tripping man.
> Who did your murals?


Some guy wiro. Does nice work for good prices


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lil something for my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

A lil something something for GT edition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Soon more pics... Aint no secrets here


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> A lil something something for GT edition


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Soon more pics... Aint no secrets here


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


How the trike coming out


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How the trike coming out


STILL THE SAME...NOTHING NEW...IDK WHICH PROJECT TO BRING OUT FIRST!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> STILL THE SAME...NOTHING NEW...IDK WHICH PROJECT TO BRING OUT FIRST!!


U should finish the trike. I think I'm turning the pirate bike in to a three wheel but that next year when I think I'm done with gt edition


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT damm Good Times looking good 
GT UP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT damm Good Times looking good
> GT UP!!


U know how gt does always adding more and more and always looking better and better


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should finish the trike. I think I'm turning the pirate bike in to a three wheel but that next year when I think I'm done with gt edition


i need a lot of stuff for it.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> i need a lot of stuff for it.....


What do u need for the bike.. It was completed. U should of work on it like I did with gt edition Lil by lil add stuff to it. U try to do all in one shot ur bike always going to look the same but if u work on lil by lil people always going to say damn this keeping upgrading all the time u know what I mean.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What do u need for the bike.. It was completed. U should of work on it like I did with gt edition Lil by lil add stuff to it. U try to do all in one shot ur bike always going to look the same but if u work on lil by lil people always going to say damn this keeping upgrading all the time u know what I mean.


I SOLD A LOT OF STUFF...SOME CUZ IT GOT COPIED....BUT IMA TRY TO HAVE IT BACK ON ITS WHEELS FOR THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

First came out










2nd up grade*










Then u see the rest of the up dates on this pic*












And u still another big up grade next month


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a lowrider trike i am selling i have pictures on it on my profile album pics.

INFO:

-----TWISTED & CHROME EVERYTHING EXCEPT FRAME------ 
-----ALL PARTS WERE BOUGHT NEW-----
-----144 SPOKES ON ALL 3----
-----NO RUST----
-------SHINES LIKE A BEAUTY IN THE SUN----
NEEDS: A CHAIN, INNER TUBES FOR ALL THREE RIMS. 
SELLING BECAUSE I HAVE NO MORE USE FOR IT AND I NEED THE CASH. _OPEN TO ALL TRADES AS WELL.._
CELL:1847-532-1818 TXT OR CALL AND CAN SEND PICTURES..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I SOLD A LOT OF STUFF...SOME CUZ IT GOT COPIED....BUT IMA TRY TO HAVE IT BACK ON ITS WHEELS FOR THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW


Are u going to tw gardena car show ???


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> First came out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED MOTIVATION DOGG....I GOT THE TRIKE SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME LOOKING SAD!!.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u going to tw gardena car show ???[/QUOTE
> YES I GOTTA FIX KIKAS RIMS FOR THAT SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> > Are u going to tw gardena car show ???[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I NEED MOTIVATION DOGG....I GOT THE TRIKE SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME LOOKING SAD!!.....


U should always be motivated ur a GOODTIMER


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> INKEDUP said:
> 
> 
> > What time r u guys going to get there??? Is anybody else going from Ventura
> ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should always be motivated ur a GOODTIMER


NO MONEY NO JOB RITE NOW:/


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was good gt bike lookingin hella clean props


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> NO MONEY NO JOB RITE NOW:/


Do u stay in long beach still ??? I might no someone hook u up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Was good gt bike lookingin hella clean props


Thank G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lil something That parts not done but here lil something


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do u stay in long beach still ??? I might no someone hook u up


YEAHH PM ME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump ain't no secret here. Showing my haters what I'm bringing to the table.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt bump ain't no secret here. Showing my haters what I'm bringing to the table.


Thats was up homie let them know...
ViejitoS I.E in the house show mad respect for gt nd thise sick ass bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Thats was up homie let them know...
> ViejitoS I.E in the house show mad respect for gt nd thise sick ass bike


Yup I'm tryn homie pushing tryn to get the bike by next month. I ain't scared of showing what I'm building. I hate secrets lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Orale homie am going to be staring a trike soon migth be shiping out the frame next week


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup I'm tryn homie pushing tryn to get the bike by next month. I ain't scared of showing what I'm building. I hate secrets lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale homie am going to be staring a trike soon migth be shiping out the frame next week


That's cool what class


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool what class


I think its full I gotta make sure need to look at the drawings abain..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> I think its full I gotta make sure need to look at the drawings abain..


That's what up. What's up with ur bike? It's semi right


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up. What's up with ur bike? It's semi right


Yeah its semi but thats the frame that am going to shipp so I can get more mods in you know nd I got another frame coneing that I bein working on for a good cople of months it all most done it getting lifing striping and thise other shit tha the foo told me he was gonna do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah its semi but thats the frame that am going to shipp so I can get more mods in you know nd I got another frame coneing that I bein working on for a good cople of months it all most done it getting lifing striping and thise other shit tha the foo told me he was gonna do


That's what up G can't wait to see it done. What show are u guys hitting soon


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up G can't wait to see it done. What show are u guys hitting soon


I dont know rigth now homie I have thise family my dad cant work nd he wants me to take care of the family job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> I dont know rigth now homie I have thise family my dad cant work nd he wants me to take care of the family job


That suck Hopefuly family gets better brother.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That suck Hopefuly family gets better brother.


Yeah its sucks ...it will get better homie nd by that time my trike will be ready to go cus rigth now not only am I takeing care of the house bill am getting money from left nd rigth


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah its sucks ...it will get better homie nd by that time my trike will be ready to go cus rigth now not only am I takeing care of the house bill am getting money from left nd rigth


That's good g. U guys going to la super show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's good g. U guys going to la super show


Yeah to that one yeah no matter wat..thats in sebtember huh...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah to that one yeah no matter wat..thats in sebtember huh...


Yea sept 2nd its a show to not miss.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea sept 2nd its a show to not miss.


Yeah homie i wont trust


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :werd:


:squint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup: Hows it going bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :thumbsup: Hows it going bro.


Nothing just adding shit to gt. what's up with u how u been


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nothing just adding shit to gt. what's up with u how u been


Keep that Gt up man. 
Just work and work man. And pay the bills.
Been trying to save up again to keep up with the build but it's on hold. My parts are just laying here now.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Keep that Gt up man.
> Just work and work man. And pay the bills.
> Been trying to save up again to keep up with the build but it's on hold. My parts are just laying here now.


Thanks brother. I hate paying bills slows u down on everything. How far r u from finishing ur bike


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks brother. I hate paying bills slows u down on everything. How far r u from finishing ur bike


Yup those fuckin bills are a pain in the ass when they come in stacked. :facepalm:
Im guessing probably 60%. Still need my frame and get those last custom parts I want. 
I saved the expensive shit for last, and now it's biting me in the ass. :squint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup those fuckin bills are a pain in the ass when they come in stacked. :facepalm:
> Im guessing probably 60%. Still need my frame and get those last custom parts I want.
> I saved the expensive shit for last, and now it's biting me in the ass. :squint:


Lol now u know how I feel about gt. I spend close to a G in a month already on this bike. I'm like fuck I'm never going to work on my Elco. But keep pushing homie u be done soon. R u goin to that bike show this Sunday


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol now u know how I feel about gt. I spend close to a G in a month already on this bike. I'm like fuck I'm never going to work on my Elco. But keep pushing homie u be done soon. R u goin to that bike show this Sunday


Yup, patience is the key. I'll rather take my time and make sure it's done right and just put it together all at once. 
I wish I could, but gotta be with the jefito. I went to a car show last sunday. There were like 6 bikes. I'm just lazy to post the pictures.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup, patience is the key. I'll rather take my time and make sure it's done right and just put it together all at once.
> I wish I could, but gotta be with the jefito. I went to a car show last sunday. There were like 6 bikes. I'm just lazy to post the pictures.


That's what up bro can't wait to see it out. That's cool brother have good fathers day with him


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up bro can't wait to see it out. That's cool brother have good fathers day with him


Me to. 
I'll start a thread when time is right. 
Sure will bro. Same to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lil something I painted on the bike look good for my first time painting


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I put some sounds on my bike. I know no one doesn't have this. It's head light with build in speakers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:thumbsup: looking sick as always keep on the good work brotha !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank u brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Photo shoot I did for some pin up mag


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LRM Mesa az 1st place


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Traffic car show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Legion bike show 1st place semi and 2nd place of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Oldies car show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lil things I did to gt edition for 2012


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Oldies show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Adding sounds to gt edition for 2012


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Latin finest bike show best of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Legion bike show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vegas super show 3rd place


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Another photo shoot for some mag Utah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt in Utah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Los Angeles super show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sic side bike show best of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anther LIL for gt for 2012


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This how the bike look when I bought it to build it up


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:roflmao::facepalm: Im loading up in the backround lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodland LRM


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ideas are on the drawing borad on this chit  GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

2013 almost here. Goal to get shit done for LRM New Mexico


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

and when is that ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

April 13


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT for GT-edition! 
GT up! Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT for GT-edition!
> GT up! Bro :thumbsup:


I hard ur bike going for chrome n gold engraving every single part


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I hard ur bike going for chrome n gold engraving every single part


i heard the same thing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump for one bad ass bkie GT Edition.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks G


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Your welcome homie..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Your welcome homie..


How u been


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I hard ur bike going for chrome n gold engraving every single part


What! Lol idk about that! Lol maybe just engraving but idk about the gold! Lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How u been


Good bro got me a job..how about you.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> What! Lol idk about that! Lol maybe just engraving but idk about the gold! Lol


Come on do gold  only cost couple hundreds more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Good bro got me a job..how about you.


That what I need to get. But fuckn dr holding me back.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deam still ..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Come on do gold  only cost couple hundreds more


It depends bro cause i gotta save up that money then! Lol i gotta work for that :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Deam still ..


Yea I just started walking again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> It depends bro cause i gotta save up that money then! Lol i gotta work for that :/


Lol now u know where I'm coming from about to drop some money lol just do it it's fun stressn out when u know u got to pay bills lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

A little throwback. :thumbsup:
Traffic Car Show 2012.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> A little throwback. :thumbsup:
> Traffic Car Show 2012.


Thanks for the pic bro.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I just started walking again


Thats good homie hope you get better as time gose by.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think this match's GT -E very well what you think????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 572973
> i think this match's GT -E very well what you think????


Looks good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol now u know where I'm coming from about to drop some money lol just do it it's fun stressn out when u know u got to pay bills lol


Dnt like stresing out tho! Lol nut i think i will lol idk might be done for vegas 2013  lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pic


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I bought my daughter lil tiger for Chrismas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How it look when I got in the mail


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I had 3 days b4 Chrismas to make it look best I can for her so I did what I can do in those 3 days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

She love the bike. When she wake up straight to her bike and almost faling a sleep on her bike lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Back to tearing it down again and get it done GT standards


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Strip the paint off


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Helping me sand her bike down 










Maid the baby momma help to shiiiiiiiiit lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I primer it and took it to the paint shop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Got this for the lil tiger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT best of show at uniques


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Add this to the GT BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Less times made me my tire holder/pump holder


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

New pedals that lesstimes cut
New crank manny bike show made
Rechrome my bearing set


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

More stuff for Mesa


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>



that cover looks really nice even got the gt logo on it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> that cover looks really nice even got the gt logo on it


Thank you bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Looking good bro


We need to do more stuff to this bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok let talk when you ready???? I have a part already for you need gold plated thogh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Ok let talk when you ready???? I have a part already for you need gold plated thogh


fb hit me up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking good brotha ima have to step it up ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Looking good brotha ima have to step it up ..


Thank you bro can't wait to see what u come out with.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on BOS yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Congrats on BOS yesterday. :thumbsup:


Thank you bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry i couldnt make it out there


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lookin good homie...


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


really like the upholstery bro:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Lookin good homie...


Thank u G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> really like the upholstery bro:thumbsup:


Thank you bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Less times made me my tire holder/pump holder


looks nice bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 came out bad ass bro


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u G


Welcome..nameless is comein after your bike homie..hahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Welcome..nameless is comein after your bike homie..hahah


Lol don't try it's not going to happen. Don't want to ruin ur dreams trying to beat GT edition.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> came out bad ass bro


Thank you brother


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol don't try it's not going to happen. Don't want to ruin ur dreams trying to beat GT edition.


Hahahahahah..its not a dream its a mission..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes sir it be a mission


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir it be a mission


Hell yeah!!!! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Hell yeah!!!! Lol


Lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir it be a mission


Will see wat happens only time will tell...am in thise to have a firme time fuck the conpetion..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Will see wat happens only time will tell...am in thise to have a firme time fuck the conpetion..


Yea that what it's all bout reppn the club n showing off what u build


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea that what it's all bout reppn the club n showing off what u build


True on that...wats next for big bad gt bike..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> True on that...wats next for big bad gt bike..


U will see when I go to New Mexico if not new mex u see in Mesa.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Fosho..better be worth the wait


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Fosho..better be worth the wait


U know me I'm always doing something new to GT. small or big show. What's up with ur bike what u going to do to it now


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know me I'm always doing something new to GT. small or big show. What's up with ur bike what u going to do to it now


I know thats was up..nothing big just got desinging some lil stuff for it..new paint job.rims nd watever comes along the way.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


dammm that,s look so amazing who dide the job on the conti-kit wheel cover ? the bike was already sick but now it,s out of this word bro !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

GT that's one sick bike. Can't wait to finally see it in Mesa.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> dammm that,s look so amazing who dide the job on the conti-kit wheel cover ? the bike was already sick but now it,s out of this word bro !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


Thanks brother. Hotshot from Texas did it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

deweyg said:


> GT that's one sick bike. Can't wait to finally see it in Mesa.


Thank you brother. See you in Mesa


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hotshot, lol :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Hotshot, lol :biggrin:


Lol oops my bad bro wrong name


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks brother. Hotshot from Texas did it.


My bad I meant hotstuff


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:barf::barf::barf::thumbsdown:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :barf::barf::barf::thumbsdown:


:dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> :dunno:


Haha I'm just playing bro I'm just bumping my page


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey bro i just wanted to say your bike is dope!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

chrismiller said:


> Hey bro i just wanted to say your bike is dope!


Thank u brother for the props


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha I'm just playing bro I'm just bumping my page


jaja orale, i heard gt edition got big plans:nicoderm:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup its going to look bad ass


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup its going to look bad ass


X2
not that it already didn't


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> jaja orale, i heard gt edition got big plans:nicoderm:


What it looks like right now bro gt edition still looks the same. I have people holding me back I fill like I just lost 1300 down the drain  hopefully they come threw with my parts :,(


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What it looks like right now bro gt edition still looks the same. I have people holding me back I fill like I just lost 1300 down the drain  hopefully they come threw with my parts :,(


some people:nosad:, let's hope they do.. aside of the fact that it's for your bike they don't see it's sometimes hard saving all that up & they just screw people over not caring... lets hope they do come through for you bro!..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost ready for Fresno. Hopefully everything comes before Fresno


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Tin-Tin said:


> jaja orale, i heard gt edition got big plans:nicoderm:





Clown Confusion said:


> yup its going to look bad ass


 It already does haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> It already does haha


Thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost ready for Fresno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

New stuff for the gt bike


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

parts came out great bro
worth the wait...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> parts came out great bro
> worth the wait...


Thank u brother


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

lookin good PJ. overlays make the parts stand out alot more. cant wait to see it in a couple months.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow bike looks great bro good work:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

At it again one more time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> At it again one more time


You ready for that new frame?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You ready for that new frame?


I'm going to keep the same frame for the gt bike. But I do have a frame for you for my next project for my daughter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Got the frame back looks very nice Manny bike shope did nice job.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got the frame back looks very nice Manny bike shope did nice job.


Post some pics bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> Post some pics bro


I got to wait to Manny done doing more stuff to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Close up of my new paint manny did


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition first semi 3rd bos at az lrm.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------

